# ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع ال&#160



## NEW_MAN (22 مارس 2006)

*ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع ال&#160*

وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ، ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته 
( يوحنا 17 : 3) 

يقول بعض الاخوة المسلمين ان هذه الآية تنفي لاهوت السيد المسيح وتنسب له انه فقط رسول الله ، مثله مثل محمد مثلا 

وفي هذا مغالطة كبيرة ، واجتزاء للنص من مكانه بطريقة واضحة ، واجتراء على الحق الالهي المعلن بوضوح في الكتاب المقدس كفكر مكتمل وخط واحد عن من هو ( يسوع المسيح ) وكيفية دخوله الى العالم ، او بمعنى أصح كيف هو ( رسول ) من عند الله ، وتعالوا نتابع معا هذه الدراسة الجميلة والممتعة 

اولا : يجب علينا ان نقرأ الاصحاح كاملا لكي نفهم قصد السيد المسيح من هذه الكلمات ، فالاصحاح كله عبارة عن صلاة كاملة ( حوار كامل ) بين المسيح والآب ، ولا يمكن اجتزائه او اقتباس جزء منه وتحليله منفصلا عن الاصحاح بالكامل 

ولكننا هنا سوف اكتفي بان اورد الفقرة الاولى من الاصحاح والتي جاء في سياقها هذه الكلمات :

" 1 تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة.مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا
2 اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته.
3 وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.
4 انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته.
5 والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم
6 انا اظهرت اسمك للناس الذين اعطيتني من العالم.كانوا لك واعطيتهم لي وقد حفظوا كلامك.
7 والآن علموا ان كل ما اعطيتني هو من عندك.
8 لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني."
( يوحنا 17 : 1 - 8) 

وفي هذه الفقرة كما نرى ، فان السيد الرب يسوع المسيح ( له كل المجد ) يخاطب الآب قائلا : 
أنه كأبن للآب ( وهو تصريح قوي ان المسيح ابن الله ) فلماذا يتجاهل المسلمون هذه التصريح المبدئي ؟؟؟
يقول الابن يسوع المسيح : أنه اخذ سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي ( من عنده ) حياة ابدية ، و يقول المسيح أن التلاميذ قد علموا يقينا وآمنوا انه ( اي المسيح نفسه ) خرج من عند الآب وهذا هو معنى ارسالية المسيح الى العالم ( ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) وايضا ( علموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك ) وايضا ( وآمنوا انك ارسلتني ) 

وهنا اتوقف قليلا لمناقشة نوعية ( ارسالية ) السيد يسوع المسيح الى العالم 
و يجب هنا ان نقرأ بعض الاعداد من الاصحاح السابق في بشارة يوحنا 
والذي يتضمن الموقف الذي شهد فيه التلاميذ بهذا الايمان ...

" 25 قد كلمتكم بهذا بامثال ولكن تأتي ساعة حين لا اكلمكم ايضا بامثال بل اخبركم عن الآب علانية.
26 في ذلك اليوم تطلبون باسمي.ولست اقول لكم اني انا اسأل الآب من اجلكم.
27 لان الآب نفسه يحبكم لانكم قد احببتموني وآمنتم اني من عند الله خرجت.
28 خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت الى العالم وايضا اترك العالم واذهب الى الآب
29 قال له تلاميذه هوذا الآن تتكلم علانية ولست تقول مثلا واحدا.
30 الآن نعلم انك عالم بكل شيء ولست تحتاج ان يسألك احد.لهذا نؤمن انك من الله خرجت.
31 اجابهم يسوع الآن تؤمنون."

(يوحنا 16 : 25 - 31)


وهنا نتوقف قليلا لدراسة الكلمات المضيئة في هذه الفقرات 
وسوف ترشدنا الى الايمان بأن المسيح هو ليس رسول الله فقط كما يقول الاخوة المسلمين 
ولكنه الله الظاهر في الجسد ...

وسوف نقوم بدراسة هذه الكلمات ( في اصلها اليوناني ) :

من عند الله خرجت ( يوحنا 16 : 27 )
خرجت من عند الآب ( عدد 28) 
أتيت الى العالم ( عدد 28) 
نؤمن انك من الله خرجت ( عدد 30) 

يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ( يوحنا 17 : 3) 
علموا يقينا أني خرجت من عندك ( يوحنا 17: 8) 
وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني ( يوحنا 17 : 8) 

وللحديث بقية .....


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 مارس 2006)

للآسف الشديد ، فأن اللغة العربية لا تستطيع في ترجمتها احتواء واستيعاب لغة قوية كاليونانية ( أو العبرية ) 
وهذا مما يجعل الاخوة المسلمين غير الدارسين للكتاب المقدس ، يكتفون بقراءة سطحية نقدية 

من مشاكل اللغة العربية هنا هي استخدام كلمة واحدة في الترجمة لكلمات مختلفة ومتعددة في اللغة اليونانية 
سوف تفهمون قصدي جيدا ونحن نتدرج في متابعة هذه الدراسة المختصرة والشيقة ..

الكلمة التي جاءت في اللغة العربية ( خرجت ) 
والتي تكررت في عدد من الشواهد التي ذكرناها في المداخلة السابقة 
( من عند الله خرجت) و ( خرجت من عند الآب ) و ( من الله خرجت ) و ( خرجت من عندك ) 

في اصلها اللغوي جاءت في كلمات مختلفة 

فمثلا في القول الاول : 

من عند الله خرجت ( يوحنا 16 : 27) 

جاءت في الاصل اليوناني كما يلي :
para [tou] qeou exhlqon. 
Came out from God 


والكلمة اليونانية ( ايكسلثون) المترجمة ( خرجت ) جاءت من المصدر ( ايكسيرخوماي) : 

بمعنى الخروج الكامل من مكان وترك المكان الاصلي المعلوم للانتقال الى المكان الجديد 
وهو خروج بالارادة الذاتية اي بالموافقة الكاملة الطوعية بدون اي اجبار 

Exerchomai

1. to go or come forth of 
a. with mention of the place out of which one goes, or the point from which he departs 
1. of those who leave a place of their own accord 
2. of those who are expelled or cast out 

http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/...31&version=kjv


والكلمة اليونانية ( بارا ) والمترجمة ( من عند ) معناها :
من عند ، او من جانب ، او من قرب 
para

1. from, of at, by, besides, near 


http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/...44&version=kjv


*****************

ثم يبدأ الرب يسوع كلامه في العدد التالي بقوله :

( خرجت من عند الآب ) ( يوحنا 16 : 28) 

exhlqon para tou patroV
came forth from the Father



وللحديث بقية ......


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 مارس 2006)

نتابع ..
ولا زلنا في بشارة يوحنا الاصحاح 16

عدد 28 ( وقد أتيت الى العالم ) 
kai elhluqa eiV ton kosmon

وقد جاءت الكلمة المترجمة ( أتيت ) من المصدر اليوناني ( ايرخوماي) 
وتعني : يتراءى ، يظهر ، يأتي الى مكان مع وجوده في المكان الأصلي 

ولكي نفهم فنقول مثلا ( أتى شعاع الشمس الى الارض ) وهنا فان رغم ان شعاع الشمس موجود على الارض الا انه لم يخرج من الشمس وانفصل عنه ، بل (شعاع الشمس ) موجود على الارض وفي الشمس في نفس الوقت .

Forth from
Erchomai 


1. to come 
a. of persons 
1. to come from one place to another, and used both of persons arriving 
2. to appear, make one's appearance, come before the public 


http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/...64&version=kjv


وهو نفس المعنى الذي قاله السيد المسيح في حواره مع نيقوديموس :

" وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء"
( يوحنا 3: 13) 

نعم فالرب يسوع المسيح ( ابن الانسان ) نزل من السماء وهو في السماء في آن 

اذا فأن كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح ( وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) لا تعني انه رسول مثل اي رسول ، ولكنه الله الظاهر في الجسد ...

وللحديث بقية ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 مارس 2006)

نتابع ..
ولا زلنا في بشارة يوحنا الاصحاح 16

عدد 28 ( وقد أتيت الى العالم ) 
kai elhluqa eiV ton kosmon

وقد جاءت الكلمة المترجمة ( أتيت ) من المصدر اليوناني ( ايرخوماي) 
وتعني : يتراءى ، يظهر ، يأتي الى مكان مع وجوده في المكان الأصلي 

ولكي نفهم فنقول مثلا ( أتى شعاع الشمس الى الارض ) وهنا فان رغم ان شعاع الشمس موجود على الارض الا انه لم يخرج من الشمس وانفصل عنه ، بل (شعاع الشمس ) موجود على الارض وفي الشمس في نفس الوقت .

Forth from
Erchomai 


1. to come 
a. of persons 
1. to come from one place to another, and used both of persons arriving 
2. to appear, make one's appearance, come before the public 


http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/...64&version=kjv


وهو نفس المعنى الذي قاله السيد المسيح في حواره مع نيقوديموس :

" وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء"
( يوحنا 3: 13) 

نعم فالرب يسوع المسيح ( ابن الانسان ) نزل من السماء وهو في السماء في آن 

اذا فأن كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح ( وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) لا تعني انه رسول مثل اي رسول ، ولكنه الله الظاهر في الجسد ...

وللحديث بقية ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 مارس 2006)

نتابع ...

والآن نأتي الى كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح في صلاته الشفاعية المذكورة في الاصحاح 17 
وقد قال في العدد 8 :

لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم
وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني.
( يوحنا 17 : 8) 

كيف كان ايمان الرسل والتلاميذ بنوعية ارسالية الرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟

تعالوا اذا الى العدد 30 من الاصحاح 16 ، حيث يقول التلاميذ للرب : 

لهذا نؤمن انك من الله خرجت ( عدد 30)

apo qeou exhlqeV.



وهنا نلاحظ هذا التعبير القوي ( من الله خرجت ) 
وليس ( من عند الله خرجت ) 
فهذا التقرير الذي امتدحه الرب يسوع لفهمهم اياه يقول ان المسيح خرج من الله مباشرة 

ولهذا جاء الاصل اليوناني يقول ( آبو ثيو ايكسلثون) 


وقد استخدم الوحي هذه الكلمة 
Apo


1. of separation 
a. of local separation, after verbs of motion from a place i.e. of departing, of fleeing, ... 
b. of separation of a part from the whole 
1. where of a whole some part is taken 
c. of any kind of separation of one thing from another by which the union or fellowship of the two is destroyed 
d. of a state of separation, that is of distance 
1. physical, of distance of place 
2. temporal, of distance of time


ان الكلمة في اصلها اليوناني من القوة التي تقول ان الله نفسه هو الذي خرج الى العالم 
اي ان المسيح هو الله الذي جاء الى العالم في صورة انسان 

هل بعد ذلك يستطيع احد ان لا يفهم معنى ارسالية يسوع المسيح الا انه هو الله نفسه الذي جاء الى العالم ؟؟؟؟

ان النص ( وهذه هي الحياة الابدية : ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ، ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) 
لايمكن ان يفهمها انسان على انها نفي لاهوت المسيح ، بل على العكس 
هي اثبات قوي ان المسيح في ارساليته الى العالم ، هو الله نفسه خرج وأتى الى العالم 


مع صلاتي لكل من يقرأ باستنارة ذهنية وروحية 
لفهم المعنى الحقيقي للحياة الابدية التي اخبرنا عنها السيد يسوع المسيح ( له كل المجد ) ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 مارس 2006)

نتابع ...

والآن نأتي الى كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح في صلاته الشفاعية المذكورة في الاصحاح 17 
وقد قال في العدد 8 :

لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم
وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني.
( يوحنا 17 : 8) 

كيف كان ايمان الرسل والتلاميذ بنوعية ارسالية الرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟

تعالوا اذا الى العدد 30 من الاصحاح 16 ، حيث يقول التلاميذ للرب : 

لهذا نؤمن انك من الله خرجت ( عدد 30)

apo qeou exhlqeV.



وهنا نلاحظ هذا التعبير القوي ( من الله خرجت ) 
وليس ( من عند الله خرجت ) 
فهذا التقرير الذي امتدحه الرب يسوع لفهمهم اياه يقول ان المسيح خرج من الله مباشرة 

ولهذا جاء الاصل اليوناني يقول ( آبو ثيو ايكسلثون) 


وقد استخدم الوحي هذه الكلمة 
Apo


1. of separation 
a. of local separation, after verbs of motion from a place i.e. of departing, of fleeing, ... 
b. of separation of a part from the whole 
1. where of a whole some part is taken 
c. of any kind of separation of one thing from another by which the union or fellowship of the two is destroyed 
d. of a state of separation, that is of distance 
1. physical, of distance of place 
2. temporal, of distance of time


ان الكلمة في اصلها اليوناني من القوة التي تقول ان الله نفسه هو الذي خرج الى العالم 
اي ان المسيح هو الله الذي جاء الى العالم في صورة انسان 

هل بعد ذلك يستطيع احد ان لا يفهم معنى ارسالية يسوع المسيح الا انه هو الله نفسه الذي جاء الى العالم ؟؟؟؟

ان النص ( وهذه هي الحياة الابدية : ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ، ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) 
لايمكن ان يفهمها انسان على انها نفي لاهوت المسيح ، بل على العكس 
هي اثبات قوي ان المسيح في ارساليته الى العالم ، هو الله نفسه خرج وأتى الى العالم 


مع صلاتي لكل من يقرأ باستنارة ذهنية وروحية 
لفهم المعنى الحقيقي للحياة الابدية التي اخبرنا عنها السيد يسوع المسيح ( له كل المجد ) ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 مارس 2006)

نتابع ...

والآن نأتي الى كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح في صلاته الشفاعية المذكورة في الاصحاح 17 
وقد قال في العدد 8 :

لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم
وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني.
( يوحنا 17 : 8) 

كيف كان ايمان الرسل والتلاميذ بنوعية ارسالية الرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟

تعالوا اذا الى العدد 30 من الاصحاح 16 ، حيث يقول التلاميذ للرب : 

لهذا نؤمن انك من الله خرجت ( عدد 30)

apo qeou exhlqeV.



وهنا نلاحظ هذا التعبير القوي ( من الله خرجت ) 
وليس ( من عند الله خرجت ) 
فهذا التقرير الذي امتدحه الرب يسوع لفهمهم اياه يقول ان المسيح خرج من الله مباشرة 

ولهذا جاء الاصل اليوناني يقول ( آبو ثيو ايكسلثون) 


وقد استخدم الوحي هذه الكلمة 
Apo


1. of separation 
a. of local separation, after verbs of motion from a place i.e. of departing, of fleeing, ... 
b. of separation of a part from the whole 
1. where of a whole some part is taken 
c. of any kind of separation of one thing from another by which the union or fellowship of the two is destroyed 
d. of a state of separation, that is of distance 
1. physical, of distance of place 
2. temporal, of distance of time


ان الكلمة في اصلها اليوناني من القوة التي تقول ان الله نفسه هو الذي خرج الى العالم 
اي ان المسيح هو الله الذي جاء الى العالم في صورة انسان 

هل بعد ذلك يستطيع احد ان لا يفهم معنى ارسالية يسوع المسيح الا انه هو الله نفسه الذي جاء الى العالم ؟؟؟؟

ان النص ( وهذه هي الحياة الابدية : ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ، ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) 
لايمكن ان يفهمها انسان على انها نفي لاهوت المسيح ، بل على العكس 
هي اثبات قوي ان المسيح في ارساليته الى العالم ، هو الله نفسه خرج وأتى الى العالم 


مع صلاتي لكل من يقرأ باستنارة ذهنية وروحية 
لفهم المعنى الحقيقي للحياة الابدية التي اخبرنا عنها السيد يسوع المسيح ( له كل المجد ) ...


----------



## My Rock (25 مارس 2006)

*يا سلام, موضوع متكامل, و سيكون مرجع لكل سائل بالنسبة للموضوع داه*

*شكرا ليك حبيبي*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 مارس 2006)

الاخ الحبيب my rock

اشكرك على التشجيع 

ولكني انتبهت بالامس ان المنتدى به خاصية الكتابة بالحروف اليونانية ايضا 
( وهي ليست متوفرة في المنتديات الاخرى ) 

ولذلك فهل تتكرم بوضع الايات في اللغة اليونانية الاصلية ، حتى يكون الموضوع كاملا متكاملا بالفعل ؟؟؟

يمكنك ان تكتب الايات من موقع 

www.greekbible.com

او يمكنك ان تراسلني على الايميل وانا اكتبها لك لكي تتمكن من وضعها في الموضوع مرة اخرى 

newman2you@yahoo.com


شكرا لك مع محبتي


----------



## رائد (5 أبريل 2006)

بالرغم من انك يا نيومان تنسخ وتلصق باحتراف ، لكن للاسف انك تقول ما لا تعلم ، وجميع مداخلاتك خاطئة ولا دخل لها في موضوع النص المذكور :

الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.


هنا لا بد لك ان تعرف بان الحياة الابدية لها مفهوم واحد من هذا النص وهو ايمانك بالله تعالى الواحد الصمد ولا تشرك به ، وان تؤمن بان المسيح هو رسول الله وكما جاء في النص .

لا يمكن ان يكون الراسل والمرسل نفس الشخص ، اليس كذلك يا نيومان؟

اما ما تقوله فهو كلام لا معنى له ولا فائدة منه ، دعك من النسخ واللصق فلك شهادة بامتياز على ذلك ، واستخدم عقلك ولو لمرة لترى النور الذي لن تراه في اليسوع ابدا.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 أبريل 2006)

*من الواضح ان الاخ رائد من هواة وضع بصمة في كل موضوع بغير قرائته ...*





			
				رائد قال:
			
		

> *لا يمكن ان يكون الراسل والمرسل نفس الشخص ، اليس كذلك يا نيومان؟*




*من الذي وضع هذه القاعدة ؟؟؟*

*افترض انني ارسلت خطابات الى ابي ، ثم كتبت له خطابا ذات يوم ، وقررت ان اذهب اليه بنفسي  حاملا معي الخطاب الاخير ، فهل يكون المرسل هو الراسل في ذلك الوقت ام لا ؟؟؟*

*كلامك ليس له اي اساس من الصحة ، ومقياسك خاطيء تماما !!! *

*اليس كذلك يا رائد ؟؟؟*


----------



## رائد (5 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> *من الواضح ان الاخ رائد من هواة وضع بصمة في كل موضوع بغير قرائته ...*
> 
> 
> *من الذي وضع هذه القاعدة ؟؟؟*
> ...


 
سابدأ ردي عليك يا نيومان بضحكة عالية بعد اذنك هههههههههههههههههههه

انا اقول لك بان الراسل لا يمكن ان يكون هو المرسل ، ويبدو انك لا تعرف القراءة بالتشكيل ، لهذا ساقوم بتشكيل الكلمتين لك :

الرَاسِلْ           

المُرْسَلْ


ولو فرضنا صحة مثالك بالرغم انه خاطيء لغويا ، لكنت انت الراسل وخطابك هو المرسل ، فهل انت وخطابك واحد يا نيومان؟

هههههههههه


تحياتي لك مع خطاب آخر


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 أبريل 2006)

رائد قال:
			
		

> انا اقول لك بان الراسل لا يمكن ان يكون هو المرسل ، ويبدو انك لا تعرف القراءة بالتشكيل ، لهذا ساقوم بتشكيل الكلمتين لك :
> 
> الرَاسِلْ
> 
> المُرْسَلْ




عزيزي : رائد 

انا اعلم جيدا ما تقصده ، فكلماتك ليست جديدة علينا 
انها تسميع لكلمات محفوظة ويرددها المسلمون جميعا بغير فهم ...

الراسل يمكن ان يكون هو المرسل 
راجع المثال السابق 

اذا قمت بكتابة رسالة ( انا الرَاسِلْ  لها ) ، ثم قررت ان احملها بنفسها الى الشخص الذي كنت سوف ارسلها له ، ( اصبحت الان انا  المُرْسَلْ ايضا ) .... اذا اصبحت معادلتك حقيقة ، وليست مستحيلة ... 



> ولو فرضنا صحة مثالك بالرغم انه خاطيء لغويا ، لكنت انت الراسل وخطابك هو المرسل ، فهل انت وخطابك واحد يا نيومان؟




نعم انا وكلامي الذي في الخطاب واحد ...

الكلام الذي في الخطاب هو ترجمة بالحروف لما يدور في عقلي 
ودعني اشرح لك بتفصيل اكثر 

افترض انني كتبت في الرسالة ( انا احبك يا والدي ) ...

هذه الكلمات هي ( ما يدور في عقل نيومان تجاه والده ) ، اذا فالكلمات التي في الرسالة هي عقل نيومان مترجم الى حروف وخطوط ...

تعال الى التطبيق ...

الله  كائن بذاته ( بمعنى انه واجب الوجود لذاته لم يخلقه احد بل هو الخالق لكل شيء ، لم يوجده احد بل هو سبب وجود كل الاشياء ) 

الله عاقل ( اذ ان الخليقة تشهد ان الخالق هو كلي الحكمة ولم يخلق شيئا عبثا بل كل الاشياء مرتبة بدقة بالغة ، تشهد عن اله عاقل ) 

الله حي كل حين ( اذ ان الله لا يموت ، ولا ينتهي ولا يضمحل ، وهو موجد الحياة وسبب الحياة ومعطي الحياة ) ...

اذا قلنا ان كلمة الله التي خلق بها ، والتي تعبر عن عقله المدرك بالمصنوعات ، قد اخذ صورت حروف وكلمات سمعتها انت في اي كتاب يسجل اقوال الله ، ( انت تقبل هذه الصورة وهذا الشرح اليس كذلك ؟؟؟)

فاذا قلنا ان كلمة الله القاها الى مريم ، كلمة من عند الله اسمه المسيح ابن مريم ... 
اليس هذا تجسد كلمة الله في صورة ارقى واروع واشمل واقدر على توضيح افكار الله من تجسد الكلمة في شكل حبر على ورق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا فالرسول هو الراسل وهو الرسالة ايضا ...



(إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ) (آل عمران:45) 

(إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْراً لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلاً) (النساء:171) 

)فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَسَيِّداً وَحَصُوراً وَنَبِيّاً مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ) (آل عمران:39) 

في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله .... والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا.
( يوحنا 1 : 1 و 2 و 14)

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## رائد (6 أبريل 2006)

ماذا تقول يا نيومان ؟!!!




> عزيزي : رائد
> 
> انا اعلم جيدا ما تقصده ، فكلماتك ليست جديدة علينا
> انها تسميع لكلمات محفوظة ويرددها المسلمون جميعا بغير فهم ...


 

لا يا عزيزي انها ليست تسميع كما تدعي زورا وبهتانا ، ولكن يبدو انك فعلا تجهل ما تكتب ، فانا انتظرت منك ان تقوم بتصحيح الامر في هذه المداخلة ولكنك فاجأتني باصرارك والذي يدل على جهلك فعلا في اللغة العربية وتشكيل الاحرف.




> الراسل يمكن ان يكون هو المرسل
> راجع المثال السابق


 
يبدو انك تخلط الاوراق لتبهر القاريء بانك فذ باللغة العربية ، ولكن للاسف لا تزعل مني انت جاهل تماما باللغة العربية واليك الدليل:

في العملية هناك ثلاثة اطراف :

الطرف الاول هو من يقوم بعملية الارسال ويسمى في هذه الحالة الراسِل او المُرْسِلْ ( لاحظ ان هناك كسرة تحت السين ).

الطرف الثاني هو الذي سيستلم ويسمى في هذه الحالة المُسْتَلِمْ او المُرْسَلْ اليه ( لاحظ ان هناك فتحة فوق حرف السين في كلمة المرسل).

اما الطرف الثالث فهو الشيء الذي يقوم الراسِل بارساله الى المُسْتَلِمْ وهو في حالة مثالك الخطاب وهو المُرْسَلْ.

فاذا عدنا الى مثالك مجددا ، فانت الراسل او المُرْسِلْ وبغض النظر عنطريقة الارسال بالبريد او باليد او حتى من خلال الويب ، اما ابوك فهو المُسْتَلِمْ لخطابك ، فهل انت وابوك واحد ؟ او هل انت والخطاب واحد ؟

اترك هذا الامر للقاريء الكريم.

وبناء عليه يتم تطبيق العملية على ( ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) ، الراسِلْ او المُرْسِلْ هنا هو الله ، اما المُرْسَل فهو يسوع المسيح ، لمن ارسله للطرف الثالث وهو خراف بني اسرائيل الضالة ، فهل يكون الله الراسِلْ هو نفسه المسيح المُرْسَلْ ؟

ايضا اترك هذا الامر للقاريء الكريم.




> إقتباس:
> ولو فرضنا صحة مثالك بالرغم انه خاطيء لغويا ، لكنت انت الراسل وخطابك هو المرسل ، فهل انت وخطابك واحد يا نيومان؟
> 
> 
> ...


 
يبدو  انك تحاول المراوغة والهروب من الموضوع والسؤال المطروح وباجابة مضحكة جدا ، انا اسألك هل نعتبرك وخطابك شخصا واحدا يا نيومان ؟

فترد علي نعم انا وكلامي الذي في الخطاب واحد ....اليس هذا مضحك يا نيومان؟


> الكلام الذي في الخطاب هو ترجمة بالحروف لما يدور في عقلي
> ودعني اشرح لك بتفصيل اكثر


تشرح لي ماذا يا نيومان ؟ أأنت والخطاب واحد ؟! هل المُرْسِلْ والمُرْسَلْ واحد يا نيومان؟ 
ولو فرضت جدلا وبالرغم ان هذه الفرضية ستنقص من قدراتي امام القاريء ، بانك والخطاب واحد ، فما هو دور المُرْسَلْ اليه في هذا الامر؟
ساوضح لك الامر بمثال آخر ، لو انك ارسلت لوالدك زجاجة عطر ، فهل انت وزجاجة العطر واحدة يا نيومان ؟ يعني هل تستطيع ان تعطي نفسك لوالدك كهدية وتقول له انني زجاجة عطر يا والدي ضعها في غرفتك او في الخزانة ؟
يبدو ان حالتك صعبة الآن ، وبالرغم من ذلك تفضل فانا اريد ان اسمع شرحك وتفصيل اكثر عن الموضوع :
افترض انني كتبت في الرسالة ( انا احبك يا والدي ) ...



> هذه الكلمات هي ( ما يدور في عقل نيومان تجاه والده ) ، اذا فالكلمات التي في الرسالة هي عقل نيومان مترجم الى حروف وخطوط ...


لماذا تفترض انني اخالفك في الاقتباس الاخير ؟ انت تستطيع ان تقول لوالدك على التلفون او وجها لوجه او برسالة إنني احبك يا والدي كتعبير عن عواطفك تجاه والدك ولما يدور في عقلك تجاهه .
ما الخطأ في ذلك ؟ والسؤال الآن ما علاقة كلامك هذا في سؤالي لك هل تعتبر نفسك والخطاب واحد يا نيومان؟ علما بانني لا اهتم بما يدور بخاطرك او بعقلك تجاه والدك ولا يهمني ماذا كتبت له في رسالتك ، انا سؤالي كان واضح لك هل انت والخطاب واحد ؟ هل الراسل والمستلم واحد ؟هل الراسل والمُرْسَلْ واحد؟
اجب عليها بنعم او لا ومن ثم وضح اجابتك كما تريد وبدون ان تقول لي ما يدور في عقلك وماذا كتبت لوالدك في الرسالة لانه لا يعنينا بشيء بقدر ما تعنينا الرسالة الملموسة التي ارسلتها لوالدك. 



> تعال الى التطبيق ...
> 
> الله كائن بذاته ( بمعنى انه واجب الوجود لذاته لم يخلقه احد بل هو الخالق لكل شيء ، لم يوجده احد بل هو سبب وجود كل الاشياء )
> 
> ...



لا اعتراض على ذلك فهو القوي الجبار المهيمن الرحمن الرحيم الغفور المحيي والمميت.





> اذا قلنا ان كلمة الله التي خلق بها ، والتي تعبر عن عقله المدرك بالمصنوعات ، قد اخذ صورت حروف وكلمات سمعتها انت في اي كتاب يسجل اقوال الله ، ( انت تقبل هذه الصورة وهذا الشرح اليس كذلك ؟؟؟)




انت هنا بدأت تهذي يا نيومان ، هل يسوع هو الكتاب المقدس نفسه ؟ ام انكم تؤمنون بان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام يسوع ؟


> فاذا قلنا ان كلمة الله القاها الى مريم ، كلمة من عند الله اسمه المسيح ابن مريم ...


كلمة الله هي كن فيكون ، اما انك قد ادخلتنا بموضوع بعيد عن حوارنا فهذا مرفوض والسبب ان الكلمة ليست المسيح ولا غيره وهذا يتطلب فتح موضوع مستقل للحوار فيه .
ارجو ان لا تخرج عن الموضوع ودعك الان من التكريز .



> اليس هذا تجسد كلمة الله في صورة ارقى واروع واشمل واقدر على توضيح افكار الله من تجسد الكلمة في شكل حبر على ورق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اذا فالرسول هو الراسل وهو الرسالة ايضا ...


 
انك هنا تؤكد لي وللقراء بانك لم تستوعب اسألتي المطروحة عليك ، دعك من الكلام على الله زورا وبهتانا ، فهذا ليس حديثنا ، المسيح لم يقل ولو مرة في كتابكم انه ناسوت ولاهوت كي تتكلم عن التجسد والكلمة ، اطرح هذا الامر في موضوع مستقل.

ثم دعك من القرآن الكريم ولا تستشهد به وتفسر كلام الله على مزاجك لان القرآن هو كلام الله وليس الله وواضح بخصوص الوهية المسيح والتثليث وغيرها من الامور ومن يقول بها.

لنعود الى الموضوع الاصلي الان ، اريد منك اجوبة مباشرة وصريحة:
هل الراسِلْ او المُرْسِلْ هو نفسه المُرْسِلْ اليه او المستلم؟
نعم او لا مع التوضيح.
هل الراسِلْ او المُرْسِلْ هو نفسه المُرْسَلْ؟
نعم او لا مع التوضيح
هل المُرْسَلْ هو نفسه المُرْسَلْ اليه او المستلم؟ 
نعم او لا مع التوضيح

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 أبريل 2006)

رائد قال:
			
		

> يبدو انك تخلط الاوراق لتبهر القاريء بانك فذ باللغة العربية ، ولكن للاسف لا تزعل مني انت جاهل تماما باللغة العربية واليك الدليل:




الاخ العزيز رائد 

الموضوع كان دراسة في النص بلغته الاصلية اليونانية 




> فاذا عدنا الى مثالك مجددا ، فانت الراسل او المُرْسِلْ وبغض النظر عنطريقة الارسال بالبريد او باليد او حتى من خلال الويب ، اما ابوك فهو المُسْتَلِمْ لخطابك ، فهل انت وابوك واحد ؟ او هل انت والخطاب واحد ؟
> 
> اترك هذا الامر للقاريء الكريم.




وهل قلت لك ان الذي يرسل الرسالة هو نفسه الذي يستلمها ؟؟؟
واضح انك فذ في فهم اللغة العربية ...

انا اتكلم اللغة العربية البسيطة يا اخي 
وقلت لك ان الراسل 
The sender
هو نفسه الرسول 
The careir of the message
وهو نفسه روح وعقل الرسالة 
The spirit of the message



> وبناء عليه يتم تطبيق العملية على ( ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) ، الراسِلْ او المُرْسِلْ هنا هو الله ، اما المُرْسَل فهو يسوع المسيح ، لمن ارسله للطرف الثالث وهو خراف بني اسرائيل الضالة ، فهل يكون الله الراسِلْ هو نفسه المسيح المُرْسَلْ ؟
> 
> ايضا اترك هذا الامر للقاريء الكريم.




اقولها لك بطريقة اخرى 

الشمس ترسل اشعتها الى الارض فتقول ان الشمس احرقتني 
في حين ان الشمس في السماء والذي احرقك هو شعاعها المرسل من السماء الى الارض 
فنحن في اللغة نتعامل مع الشمس في انها الراسل والرسول ..



> يبدو انك تحاول المراوغة والهروب من الموضوع والسؤال المطروح وباجابة مضحكة جدا ، انا اسألك هل نعتبرك وخطابك شخصا واحدا يا نيومان ؟
> 
> فترد علي نعم انا وكلامي الذي في الخطاب واحد ....اليس هذا مضحك يا نيومان؟




المثال للتوضيح يا اخي الفاضل 
في حالة موضوعنا ، الله وكلمته ( عقله ) هل هما شيئان منفصلان ام شيء واحد ؟؟
هل الله شيء وعقله شيء آخر ؟؟؟





> ساوضح لك الامر بمثال آخر ، لو انك ارسلت لوالدك زجاجة عطر ، فهل انت وزجاجة العطر واحدة يا نيومان ؟ يعني هل تستطيع ان تعطي نفسك لوالدك كهدية وتقول له انني زجاجة عطر يا والدي ضعها في غرفتك او في الخزانة ؟



زجاجة العطر ليست ناتجة من ذاتي ، ولكن كلامي وافكاري وعقلي ناتج من ذاتي 
المثال لا ينطبق هنا ...



> انت هنا بدأت تهذي يا نيومان ، هل يسوع هو الكتاب المقدس نفسه ؟ ام انكم تؤمنون بان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام يسوع ؟




يسوع هو كلمة الله المتجسدة 
ولكن الكتاب المقدس ليس هو الله ولا هو يسوع 

هناك فرق 


> كلمة الله هي كن فيكون ، اما انك قد ادخلتنا بموضوع بعيد عن حوارنا فهذا مرفوض والسبب ان الكلمة ليست المسيح ولا غيره وهذا يتطلب فتح موضوع مستقل للحوار فيه .
> ارجو ان لا تخرج عن الموضوع ودعك الان من التكريز .




كلمة الله في القرآن واضحة ( يحي مصدقا بكلمة منه ) ، الملائكة تبشر مريم ( بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح وليس اسمها المسيح ) اذا كان المقصود بكلمة هي كن فيجب تأنيت الكلمة ( الكلمة اسمها كن ) ولكن القرآن يقول ( كلمة اسمه المسيح ) ...

اقرأ التفاسير كان محمد يقول عنه ان الناس يخاطبونه بالقول ( يا كلمة الله او ياروح الله ) ...




> لنعود الى الموضوع الاصلي الان ، اريد منك اجوبة مباشرة وصريحة:
> هل الراسِلْ او المُرْسِلْ هو نفسه المُرْسِلْ اليه او المستلم؟
> نعم او لا مع التوضيح.
> هل الراسِلْ او المُرْسِلْ هو نفسه المُرْسَلْ؟
> ...




الموضوع الاصلي هو دراسة عن الاصل اليوناني لكلمات المسيح وترجمتها الى العربية 
واتفق معك ان نعود الى الموضوع الاصلي ...

هل لديك اعتراض على الترجمة اليونانية ؟؟؟


----------



## raed (6 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

نتيجة ايقافي حتى شهر 9/2006 من قبل الادارة زورا وبهتانا ، فانني ساحاورك الان تحت نفس الاسم ولكن باللغة الانجليزية.

لا مانع لدي من استخدام اي نص وباي لغة ، مع العلم انك لم تجب على اسئلتي المباشرة ، ولن اعيدها عليك لانني لن احصل منك على رد عليها لانك اكتشفت خطاك بنفسك وصعب عليك الاعتراف بالخطأ.

اما النص يوحنا 17 : 3  كما جاء في اكثر من ترجمة هو كما يلي:

اللغة العربية
وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.

النص واضح ان الله ارسل رسوله المسيح عليه السلام ، وبالتالي لا يمكن ان يكون الله هو نفسه المسيح ، لان هناك مُرْسِلْ وهو الله ، ومُرْسَلْ وهو المسيح عليه السلام.


اللغة الانجليزية
asv
And this is life eternal, that they should know thee the only true God, and him whom thou didst send, even Jesus Christ.








And this is eternal life: to have knowledge of you, the only true God, and of him whom you have sent, even Jesus Christ. 






And this is the eternal life, that they should know thee, the only true God, and Jesus Christ whom thou hast sent. 






And this is life eternal, that they might know thee the only true God, and Jesus Christ, whom thou hast sent. 






And in this consists the Life of the Ages--in knowing Thee the only true God and Jesus Christ whom Thou hast sent. 






And this is life eternal, that they may know thee the only true God, and Jesus Christ whom thou hast sent. 






This is eternal life, that they should know you, the only true God, and him whom you sent, Jesus Christ. 





and this is the life age-during, that they may know Thee, the only true God, and him whom Thou didst send -- Jesus Christ; 

جميع النصوص السابقة تدل على ان الله هو المُرْسِلْ والمسيح هو المُرْسَلْ. 
راجع قواعد اللغة الانجليزية بالنسبة المبني للمجهول passive

اما باللغة اليونانية





αυτη δε εστιν η αιωνιος ζωη ινα γινωσκωσιν σε τον μονον αληθινον θεον και ον απεστειλας 
ιησουν χριστον
​




αυτη δε εστιν η αιωνιος ζωη ινα γινωσκωσιν σε τον μονον αληθινον θεον και ον απεστειλας ιησουν χριστον






αυτη δε εστιν η αιωνιος ζωη ινα γινωσκωσιν σε τον μονον αληθινον θεον και ον απεστειλας ιησουν χριστον






αυτη δε εστιν η αιωνιος ζωη ινα γινωσκωσιν σε τον μονον αληθινον θεον και ον απεστειλας ιησουν χριστον


اما معاني هذه الكلمات بما يقابلها بالانجليزي هي كما يلي :

*αυτη  *_demonstrative pronoun - nominative singular feminine_
the he (she or it), i.e. this or that (often with article repeated) -- he (it was that), hereof, it, she, such as, the same, these, they, this (man, same, woman), which, who.

*δε  *_conjunction_
but, and, etc. -- also, and, but, moreover, now (often unexpressed in English).

*εστιν  *_verb - present indicative - third person singular _
he (she or it) is; also (with neuter plural) they are

*η  *_definite article - nominative singular feminine_
the definite article; the (sometimes to be supplied, at others omitted, in English idiom) -- the, this, that, one, he, she, it, etc.

*αιωνιος  *_adjective - nominative singular feminine_
perpetual (also used of past time, or past and future as well) -- eternal, for ever, everlasting, world (began).

*ζωη  *_noun - nominative singular feminine_
life -- life(-time).

*ινα  *_conjunction_
in order that (denoting the purpose or the result) -- albeit, because, to the intent (that), lest, so as, (so) that, (for) to.

*γινωσκωσιν  *_verb - present active subjunctive - third person _
to know (absolutely) in a great variety of applications and with many implications (as follow, with others not thus clearly expressed)

*σε  *_personal pronoun - second person accusative singular_
thee -- thee, thou, thy house

*τον  *_definite article - accusative singular masculine_
the definite article; the (sometimes to be supplied, at others omitted, in English idiom) -- the, this, that, one, he, she, it, etc.

انت

*μονον  *_adjective - accusative singular masculine_
remaining, i.e. sole or single; by implication, mere -- alone, only, by themselves.

_وحدك _

*αληθινον  *_adjective - accusative singular masculine
_truthful -- true

الحقيقي

*θεον  *_noun - accusative singular masculine_
a deity; figuratively, a magistrate; by Hebraism, very -- exceeding, God, god(-ly, -ward

الاله 

فلو قمنا بتجميع هذه الترجمة لاصبحت ( انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك) ، وهذا هو الشق الاول من النص.

*και  *_conjunction_
and, also, even, so then, too, etc.; often used in connection (or composition) with other particles or small words

*ον  *_relative pronoun _
the relatively (sometimes demonstrative) pronoun, who, which, what, that -- one, (an-, the) other, some, that, what, which, who(-m, -se), etc. 


في السابق يمهد ليحدثنا عن شخص آخر ، كيف ذلك وما الدليل ؟ اليك الدليل يا نيومان :


*απεστειλας  *_verb - aorist active indicative - second person singular _

set apart, i.e. (by implication) to send out (properly, on a mission) literally or figuratively -- put in, send (away, forth, out), set (at liberty).

يرسل شخص آخر مفرد ، من هو يا نيومان ؟

*ιησουν  *_noun - accusative singular masculine_
Jesus (i.e. Jehoshua), the name of our Lord and two (three) other Israelites -- Jesus.

*χριστον  *_noun - accusative singular masculine_
anointed, i.e. the Messiah, an epithet of Jesus -- Christ.

اعتقد ان الموضوع اصبح الان واضح لك يا نيومان ولكل النصارى ان الله ليس هو نفسه المسيح لان الله ارسل شخصا آخر منفرد .

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> اما النص يوحنا 17 : 3 كما جاء في اكثر من ترجمة هو كما يلي:
> 
> اللغة العربية
> وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.
> ...



اعتقد ان الموضوع اصبح الان واضح لك يا نيومان ولكل النصارى ان الله ليس هو نفسه المسيح لان الله ارسل شخصا آخر منفرد .

تحياتي

[/quote]


يا عزيزي لم نختلف ان الشواهد تقول ان هنا راسل ورسول ولكن اين التحديد ان الراسل ليس هو الرسول ???
اين الدليل على كلامك وفهمك ??

اقولها لك بطريقة اخرى 

الشمس ترسل اشعتها الى الارض فتقول ان الشمس احرقتني 
في حين ان الشمس في السماء والذي احرقك هو شعاعها المرسل من السماء الى الارض 
فنحن في اللغة نتعامل مع الشمس في انها الراسل والرسول ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 أبريل 2006)

*هل الرب يسوع المسيح هو "يهوه" العهد القديم ؟؟
هل تكلم الله في العهد القديم ( المعروف باسم يهوه ) معلنا انه سوف يأتي في الجسد الى الارض ، وهل تحقق هذا في شخص السيد يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟*

*تعالوا لنرى :*


*تكلم الله ( يهوه ) في العهد القديم انه هو الرب الاله وليس غيره واسمه ومجده لا يعطيه لآخر (اشعياء 42 : 8) ، واسمه وكرامته لا يعطيه لآخر (اشعياء 48 : 11) ، فاذا وجدنا ان نفس الاسم والمجد والكرامة هي للرب يسوع المسيح ، ( ماقاله يهوه عن نفسه قاله الرب يسوع عن نفسه ايضا (واثبته بالفعل بالمعجزات والآيات ) فهل اعطى يهوه اسمه ومجده وكرامته لآخر ، ام ان المسيح هو نفسه يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟*

*تكلم ايضا الله (يهوه) انه " رأى انه ليس انسان وتحيّر من انه ليس شفيع . فخلّصت ذراعه لنفسه وبره هو عضده. " (اشعياء 59 : 16) ، نعم بر (يهوه) المتكلم في العهد القديم هو نفسه الذي اخذه الرب يسوع : " ها ايام تأتي يقول الرب (يهوه) واقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقا وعدلا في الارض. في ايامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن اسرائيل آمنا وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب (يهوه) برنا. " (إرمياء 26 : 6 و 33 : 16) جدير بالذكر ان "الرب برنا" وردت في العبرية كلمة واحدة هي (يهوه تسدكينو) .*

*قال الرب يسوع المسيح " لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب، من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله " ( يوحنا 5 : 23) و قال ايضا : " مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم " ( يوحنا5 : 17) وقال الرب يسوع ايضا :" فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل. فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله " ( يوحنا 5 : 17 - 18)*

*استخدم الرب يسوع اسم الجلالة ( يهوه ، ومعناه الكائن ) و قال : " قبل ابراهيم انا كائن " (يوحنا 8 : 58) كان يمكن ان يقول ( قبل ابراهيم انا كنت ) ولكنه اختار بدقة لفظة ( كائن ) وقد فهم اليهود المغزى ، وانه استخدم لفظ الجلاله ( الكائن اي يهوه ) "فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه " (يوحنا 8 : 59) *

*لقد اثبت الرب يسوع المسيح انه له نفس سلطان الله ( يهوه ) الخالق ، فخلق اعين للمولود اعمى ( يوحنا 9 : 32 ) بنفس مادة الخلق ( الطين ) وبنفس الطريقة التي استعملها الله الخالق .*
*وايضا كان يسوع له سلطان غفران الخطايا ، فغفرالخطايا للمفلوج ( مرقس 2 : 9 و متى 9 : 2 و لوقا 5: 20) وغفر ايضا للمرأة الباكية في بيت سمعان ( لوقا 7 : 48)، وغفر خطايا المرأة الزانية التي امسكت في ذات الفعل ( يوحنا 8 : 11) وغفر ايضا الخطايا لمريض بركة بيت حسدا ( يوحنا 5 : 14) وقد اعترف اليهود انه لا يغفر الخطايا الا الله وحده ( مرقس 2 : 7 و لوقا 5 : 21) *

*والبشائر مليئة بالمعجزات التي تثبت سلطان الرب يسوع على الخليقة فكانت الريح والبحر يطيعانه (مرقس 4 : 41) وكان له سلطان على الشياطين ، فلم نسمع مطلقا ان لانسان ايا كان له سلطان على الشياطين غير الرب يسوع . *
*لقد استعمل الرب يسوع المسيح عن نفسه اسم ومجد وكرامة يهوه التي لا يعطيها لآخر . *


*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*كرسيك يا الله (الوهيم) الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك ( مزمور 45 : 6)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك. (عبرانيين 1 : 8) *

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*عند اجتماع الشعوب معا والممالك لعبادة الرب(يهوه) ضعّف في الطريق قوتي قصر ايامي. اقول يا الهي(ايل) لا تقبضني في نصف ايامي.الى دهر الدهور سنوك. من قدم اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك (مزمور 102 : 22 - 24)وايضا : (المتكلم هو يهوه )من اجل نفسي ، من اجل نفسي افعل. لانه كيف يدنس اسمي وكرامتي لا اعطيها لآخر ، اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته.انا هو. انا الاول وانا الآخر ، ويدي اسست الارض ويميني نشرت السموات.انا ادعوهنّ فيقفن معا (اشعياء 48 : 11 - 13)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*(عن الابن يقول) وانت يا رب في البدء اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك. هي تبيد ولكن انت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى وكرداء تطويها فتتغيّر ولكن انت انت وسنوك لن تفنى.(عبرانيين 1: 10 - 12)تعقيب (1) : عب 1 : 9 "لذلك مسحك الله الهك " تتكلم عن الناسوت ، وهنا نرى ان الكاتب يذكر لاهوت المسيح وناسوته ايضا في آن واحد تعقيب (2) راجع قول يهوه) انا الاول وانا الآخر مع اقوال الرب يسوع عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا *

*يهوه في العهد القديم *
*صعدت الى العلاء.سبيت سبيا.قبلت عطايا بين الناس وايضا المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله (يهوه) (مزمور 68 : 18)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*(الكلام هنا عن الرب يسوع) لذلك يقول .اذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا واعطى الناس عطايا. واما انه صعد فما هو الا انه نزل ايضا اولا الى اقسام الارض السفلى. الذي نزل هو الذي صعد ايضا فوق جميع السموات لكي يملأ الكل. (افسس 4 : 8)*

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*جعلت الرب (يهوه) امامي في كل حين.لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع. (مزمور 16 : 8)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*لان داود يقول فيه (الرب يسوع) كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع. (اعمال 2 :27)*

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*ويكون ان كل من يدعو باسم الرب (يهوه) ينجو (يوئيل 2 : 23) *

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص (الكلام عن الرب يسوع المسيح) (روميه 10: 13 ) و ( اعمال 2 : 25) *

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*في سنة وفاة عزيا الملك رأيت السيد (ادوناي) جالسا على كرسي عال ومرتفع واذياله تملأ الهيكل (1)فقلت ويل لي اني هلكت لاني انسان نجس الشفتين وانا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لان عينيّ قد رأتا الملك (يهوه) رب الجنود.(5) ثم سمعت صوت السيد (ادوناي) قائلا من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا.(8) (اشعياء 6) الاعداد (1 و 8) ادوناي (3 و 5 و 12 ) يهوه*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*قال اشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه (اي عن الرب يسوع المسيح ) (يوحنا 12 : 41)وايضا (بولس في اعمال الرسل 28 : 27)وايضا (متى 13 : 15)وايضا (مرقس 4 : 12)*

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*فرفع ابراهيم عينيه ونظر واذا كبش وراءه ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه.فذهب ابراهيم واخذ الكبش واصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه. فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه.حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يٌرى ( تكوين 22 : 13 - 14)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*(قال الرب يسوع ) :"ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح. فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد.أفرأيت ابراهيم. قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.( يوحنا 8 : 56 - 58)*

*يهوه في العهد القديم*
*فان فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البار.(الوهيم)(مزمور 7 : 9)*

*الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد*
*قال الرب يسوع عن نفسه في سفر الرؤيا : ستعلم جميع الكنائس أنني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد فيكم بحسب أعماله (رؤيا 2 :23 ) *

*.... يتبع*


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 أبريل 2006)

*بعض الشواهد من العهد الجديد تؤكد ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله (يهوه ) الازلي:*

*"و بالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءي لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد " ( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16 ) *

*" فاني كنت اود لو اكون انا نفسي محروما من المسيح لاجل اخوتي انسبائي حسب الجسد ، الذين هم اسرائليون ولهم التبني والمجد والعهود والاشتراع والعبادة والمواعيد ، ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين " ( روميه 9 : 3 - 5) *

*احترزوا اذا لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه. (اعمال 20: 28)*

*تعقيب : بولس هنا يتكلم عن دم الله وليس دم المسيح وكلنا نعترف بان الذي مات على الصليب وسفك دمه هو المسيح ، وهنا لا يمكننا الا ان نعترف ان المسيح هو الله .*


*"4 سلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي ومن السبعة الارواح التي امام عرشه 5 ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات ورئيس ملوك الارض.الذي احبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه 6 وجعلنا ملوكا وكهنة للّه ابيه له المجد والسلطان الى ابد الآبدين.آمين 7 هوذا يأتي مع السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض.نعم آمين. 8 انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء*
*(رؤيا 1 : 4 - 8)*

*" فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى عليّ قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول والآخر*
*18 والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت. "*
*(رؤيا 1 : 18)*

*"وقال الجالس على العرش ها انا اصنع كل شيء جديدا.وقال لي اكتب فان هذه الاقوال صادقة وامينة. 6 ثم قال لي قد تم.انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية.انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا. " **(رؤيا 21 : 5 - 6)*

*تعقيب : اذا كان الرب يسوع يقول عن نفسه "انه هو الالف والياء" ، "الاول والآخر" ، ويؤكد انه الرب يسوع بقوله " الحي وكنت ميتا " ثم نسمع نفس الكلمة من الله الجالس على العرش فلا يمكننا الا ان نعترف باتضاع ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الجالس على العرش له المجد والكرامة الى ابد الآبدين .*

*"واراني نهرا صافيا من ماء حياة لامعا كبلّور خارجا من عرش الله والخروف. " (رؤيا 22 : 1 ) *
*"ولا تكون لعنة ما في ما بعد. وعرش الله والخروف يكون فيها وعبيده يخدمونه." (رؤيا 22 : 3)*
*تعقيب : اذا كان عرشا واحدا في السماء وهو "عرش الله والخروف" ، اذا الله هو المسيح ( ورمزه الخروف القائم الذي يبدو كأنه مذبوحا )*

*"هؤلاء سيحاربون الخروف والخروف يغلبهم لانه رب الارباب وملك الملوك " (رؤيا 17 : 14)*

*وله على ثوبه (الرب يسوع ) وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ( رؤيا 19 : 16)*

*"الى ظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح 15 الذي سيبيّنه في اوقاته المبارك العزيز الوحيد ملك الملوك ورب الارباب 16 الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس ولا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الابدية.آمين " (تيموثاوس الاولى 6 : 14 - 16)*



*نعم كان الرب يسوع هو الله (يهوه) كما هو معلن في العهد القديم ، اخلى نفسه و مجده وتواضع في صورة الانسان يسوع المسيح (فيليبي 2 : 5 - 10) ولهذا فلا نستغرب انه قبل الصليب ( مرحلة الاخلاء) لم يعلن مجده الالهي فقط ، بل ايضا اعلن بشريته الكاملة ، ولكن بعد الصليب قال للتلاميذ انه قد دفع اليه كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض (متى 28 : 18) واعترف له الجميع انه عالم بكل شيء (يوحنا 16: 30) لقد كان الرب يسوع المسيح في الجسد في مرحلة اخلاء المجد ، ولكنه اخذ المجد الذي كان له قبل كون العالم بعد الصليب (يوحنا 17 : 5) ، نعم ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو نفسه الله الظاهر في الجسد (حسب كل ما تكلم عنه الانبياء في العهد القديم ) *
__________________


----------



## raed (6 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

لا تعليق لي بعد الان على الموضوع لانني لا احب المجادلة البيزنطية ، وبما انك مقتنع بالنصوص التي وضعتها لك بالعربية والانجليزية واليونانية فلا حجة لك بعد الان خاصة ان النص في اليونانية وترجمته بالانجليزية والعربية يقول ان الله ارسل شخصا آخر منفردا ، اي غير الله اذا الله هو المُرْسِلْ والمسيح هو المُرْسَلْ.

انتهى الموضوع بالنسبة لي 

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> لا تعليق لي بعد الان على الموضوع لانني لا احب المجادلة البيزنطية ، وبما انك مقتنع بالنصوص التي وضعتها لك بالعربية والانجليزية واليونانية فلا حجة لك بعد الان خاصة ان النص في اليونانية وترجمته بالانجليزية والعربية يقول ان الله ارسل شخصا آخر منفردا ، اي غير الله اذا الله هو المُرْسِلْ والمسيح هو المُرْسَلْ.
> 
> ...


 
يا عزيزي لم نختلف ان الشواهد تقول ان هنا راسل ورسول 
ولكن اين التحديد ان الراسل ليس هو الرسول ???
اين الدليل على كلامك وفهمك ??

اقولها لك بطريقة اخرى 

الشمس ترسل اشعتها الى الارض فتقول ان الشمس احرقتني 
في حين ان الشمس في السماء والذي احرقك هو شعاعها المرسل من السماء الى الارض 
فنحن في اللغة نتعامل مع الشمس في انها الراسل والرسول ..


*********

اين النص الذي يقول ان الرسول شخص آخر  ???

*لقد وضعت لك الاثباتات والادلة من النصوص ان الراسل هو الذي اتى بنفسه ومعه الرسالة التي طالما ارسل بها الانبياء ، فلماذا لا تناقشها ??*



*34* لذلك ها انا ارسل اليكم انبياء وحكماء وكتبة فمنهم تقتلون وتصلبون ومنهم تجلدون في مجامعكم وتطردون من مدينة الى مدينة . *35* لكي يأتي عليكم كل دم زكي سفك على الارض من دم هابيل الصدّيق الى دم زكريا بن برخيا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح . *36* الحق اقول لكم ان هذا كله ياتي على هذا الجيل *37* يا اورشليم يا اورشليم يا قاتلة الانبياء وراجمة المرسلين اليها
كم مرة اردت ان اجمع اولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا . *38* هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا . *39* لاني اقول لكم انكم لا ترونني من الآن حتى تقولوا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب

متى 23 : 34 - 38


http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?query=mt+23&t=svd&sr=0&l=ar


هذا هو كلام المسيح انه هو الذي ارسل الانبياء
وانت وانا نعرف ان مرسل الانبياء هو الله !!!


----------



## raed (7 أبريل 2006)

يا عزيزي نيومان

انك تفسر كلمات الكتاب لديهم حسب مزاجك الشخصي وبدون الرجوع الى تفاسير القساوسة وآبائك لهذه النصوص ، فلو اعطيتك نفسك بعض الوقت للبحث عن معنى النصوص التي كتبتها لما وقعت في المطب مرة اخرى .

المرة السابقة اوقعت نفسك في مطب التفرقة بين الراسِل والمُرْسَل والمُرْسَل اليه ، والان اوقعت نفسك في مطب آخر لاثبات رأيك وتحليلك الشخصي ، ولكن والحمد لله ها هو تفسير للنص من احد القساوسة والذي لا يقول فيه ان النص يعني ان المسيح هو الله لانه ارسل انبياء ، فلو عدت الى القصة من اصلها لعرفت انهم ليسوا انبياء الله .

لنعد الى التفسير عسى ان تجد فيه ضالتك وتعود الى رشدك لتعرف طريق الحق ، آمين.


http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?query=mt+23:34&t=svd&sr=1&l=ar


> _*
> 34 لذلك ها انا ارسل اليكم انبياء وحكماء وكتبة فمنهم تقتلون وتصلبون ومنهم تجلدون في مجامعكم وتطردون من مدينة الى مدينة .
> 
> *_


_*http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?query=mt+23:34&t=svd&sr=1&l=ar*http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?query=mt+23:34&t=svd&sr=1&l=arhttp://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?query=mt+23:34&t=svd&sr=1&l=arhttp://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?query=mt+23:34&t=svd&sr=1&l=ar_http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?query=mt+23:34&t=svd&sr=1&l=ar

ماذا يقول القس بنيامين بنكرتن في تفسير هذا النص ؟


*«ها أنا أُرسل إليكم أنبياء وحُكماء وكتبة الخ». يُشير إلى إرساله رُسلهُ وخُدامهُ الآخرين إلى اليهود ببشارة النعمة بعد يوم الخمسين (راجع إصحاح 6:22) فإنهم أكملوا مكيال آبائهم برفضهم النعمة وقَتلِهم خُدام العهد القديم.*

*وليمة عُرس ابن الملك (متى 22 عدد 1-14)*

*«وجعل يسوع يُكلمهم أيضًا بأمثال قائلاً: يشبه ملكوت السماوات إنسانًا مَلِكًا صنع عُرسًا لابنه. وأرسل عبيده ليدعو المدعوين إلى العُرس فلم يُريدوا أن يأتوا. فأرسل أيضًا عبيدًا آخرين قائلاً: قولوا للمدعوين هوذا غدائي أعددته ثيراني ومُسمناتي قد ذُبحت وكل شيء مُعد. تعالوا إلى العُرس، ولكنهم تهاونوا ومضوا واحدًا إلى حقله وآخرون إلى تجارته. والباقون أمسكوا عبيده وشتموهم وقتلوهم. فلما سمع المَلك غضب وأرسل جنوده وأهلَكَ أولئك القاتلين وأحرق مدينتهم» (عدد 1-7). كان الرب قد أوضح بمَثل الكرم مسئولية إسرائيل ورؤسائهم أن يأتوا بالثمر مُصورًا نفسه فيه أنه (كالناموس والأنبياء ويوحنا المعمدان) أتاهم في طريق البر (أي طالبًا ثمرًا)، وأما في مَثل العُرس فأتاهم في طريق النعمة. فإننا في هذا المَثل لا نرى الله طالبًا ثمرًا بل مُقدمًا دعوة النعمة للجميع، أولاً لليهود ثم لغيرهم.*
*«يشبه ملكوت السماوات إنسانًا مَلِكًا صنع عُرسًا لابنه» (عدد 2) فالعُرس أو الوليمة الملكية عبارة عن البركات المُرتبطة بحضور المسيح بالمُقابلة مع البركات التي كانت قبل ذلك ولنُلاحظ جيدًا أنه لا توجد علاقة بين مَثل غداء عُرس ابن المَلِك المذكور هنا وعشاء عُرس الخروف المذكور في (رؤيا 1:19-9).*
*أما هذا المَثل فإن الغرض منه هو أن الله أعد وليمة عظيمة تليق للمَلِك وابنه ثم إرسال الدعوة إلى الجميع ليتمتعوا بما في الوليمة مجانًا، وقبول الدعوة أو رفضها ومُحاكمة الذين تهاونوا بها، وكل هذا مما يجرى على الأرض لا في السماء.*
*«وأرسل عبيده ليدعو المدعوين إلى العُرس فلم يُريدوا أن يأتوا» (عدد 3) فقد تم هذا في زمان حياة المسيح. كان اليهود شعبًا مدعوًا من قبل، ولما حضر المسيح بالبركات الجديدة أرسل تلاميذه ليدعوا إسرائيل أن يأتوا إليه لكي يتمتعوا بها كما قد رأينا في هذا الإنجيل، ولكن لم يُريدوا.*
*«فأرسل أيضًا عبيدًا آخرين قائلاً، قولوا للمدعوين، هوذا غدائي أعددته، ثيراني ومُسمناتي قد ذبحت إلخ» (عدد 4) هذا تم بعد موت المسيح وارتفاعه وحلول روحه حين أخذ الرُسل يدعون إسرائيل إلى التوبة وقبول المسيح ولنُلاحظ أن هذه الدعوة الثانية هي أيضًا لنفس المدعوين الأول. ونرى هنا أيضًا صبر الله الذي صبرهُ على شعبه القديم إذ أرسل لهم أيضًا دعوة أخرى في زمان الإنجيل على يد عبيد آخرين كما عمل معهم قديمًا في زمان الناموس حين كان يرسل لهم عبيده الأنبياء ليطلب منهم ثمرًا، ولكنه في إرساليته لهم الآن لا يطلب منهم شيئًا إلا أن يتمتعوا مجانًا بالبركات التي كان قد أعدها بواسطة موت المسيح من حيث كونه الأساس الوحيد لكل بركاتنا.*
*«ولكنهم تهاونوا ومضوا واحدًا إلى حقله وآخر إلى تجارته والباقون أمسكوا عبيده وشتموهم وقتلوهم» (عدد 5، 6). هكذا عمل اليهود مع الذين بشروهم بالإنجيل إذ أن البعض لم يُبالوا به، والآخرون اضطهدوا المُبشرين كما كانوا قد اضطهدوا المسيح (تسالونيكي الأولى 14:2، 15).*

*ارجو ان تاتينا بدليل غير هذا يكون فيه الراسِل هو نفسه المُرْسَلْ ، لان دليلك اعلاه ثبت بطلانه ومن فم المفسرين.*

*تحياتي*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> يا عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> انك تفسر كلمات الكتاب لديهم حسب مزاجك الشخصي وبدون الرجوع الى تفاسير القساوسة وآبائك لهذه النصوص ، فلو اعطيتك نفسك بعض الوقت للبحث عن معنى النصوص التي كتبتها لما وقعت في المطب مرة اخرى .




*انت فاكرنا في الازهر هنا ...*

*الكلام ده عندكم يا مسلمين ، لانه محظور عليكم التفكير والتفسير ...*

*سيبك يا حبيبي من التفاسير كلها ، واقرأ النص الواضح ، هل هو يحتاج تفسير ؟؟؟*

*



ارجو ان تاتينا بدليل غير هذا يكون فيه الراسِل هو نفسه المُرْسَلْ ، لان دليلك اعلاه ثبت بطلانه ومن فم المفسرين.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*لقد اتيت بعشرات الادلة وانت لم ترد على واحدة فيهم ....*

*وسوف آتيك بعشرات الادلة الاخرى اذا احببت *

*اليك واحد منهم :*

*27 خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني.
28 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي.
29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي.
30 انا والآب واحد
( يوحنا 10 : 27 - 30) 

هنا الخراف في يد الآب 
الخراف في يد الأبن 

الآب والابن واحد 

المرسل والراسل واحد 
*


----------



## raed (7 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

*



انت فاكرنا في الازهر هنا ...

الكلام ده عندكم يا مسلمين ، لانه محظور عليكم التفكير والتفسير ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هذا الكلام الذي خطته يداك ليس له علاقة في حوارنا لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ، ارجو ان لا تتهجم على اي مرجع اسلامي لانني لم اتهجم على مراجعكم ولن اتهجم عليها ما دمنا نتحاور حوار اصدقاء وعلى اساس انني ضيف في بيتك ، فهل هكذا تكرم ضيفك في بيتك بالتهجم ؟

كما لا بد وان تعرف بان القائمين على الازهر الشريف وغيره من المراكز الاسلامية هم بشر مثلنا ومعرضون للخطأ ، وبالتالي ليس كل ما يُقال يؤخذ به اذا كان يخالف الشريعة الاسلامية (الكتاب والسنة).

ان تفسير حدث عام من قبل اي شخص ، قد يصيب وقد يخطيء ، اما الامور التاريخية وكما اشرت انت بها في النص من كتابكم ، والذي به تستشهد بان الله هو المسيح ، والمسيح هو الله ، فلا مجال فيها للخطا ولو 1%.





سيبك يا حبيبي من التفاسير كلها ، واقرأ النص الواضح ، هل هو يحتاج تفسير ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا يا عزيزي نيومان لن اترك تفاسير القساوسة ورجال الدين عندكم جانبا ، لانه الاساس في توضيح الحدث التاريخي والذي به ارسل المسيح تلاميذه للتكريز بالاناجيل.

فهو رسول الله وارسل تلاميذه كرسل له للتكريز ، فكيف فهمت ان المسيح هنا هو الله ؟

ونقطة اخرى احب ان اقولها لك يا نيومان بان لا تكيل بمكيالين ولا تناقض نفسك في الحوار ، فالخبرة السابقة في الحوار معك علمتني اشياء كثيرة ، احيانا تتهمنا نحن المسلمين باننا فسرنا النصوص في كتابكم على مزاجنا وبدون الرجوع الى مصادر التفسير لديكم ، والان تطلب مني ان نترك التفسير جانبا ، حدّد رغبتك كي يكون حوارنا على اساس واحد ثابت .

هل تريدني ان اعود الى التفاسير ام نتركها جانبا حين التطرق لنصوص كتابكم؟





لقد اتيت بعشرات الادلة وانت لم ترد على واحدة فيهم ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انا لم ارى عشرات النصوص التي تتحدث عنها يا نيومان بحيث تقول بانني لم ارد عليها ، اترك هذا الاسلوب يا نيومان وافتح قلبك لله تعالى ليكون الحوار مفيد.

نحن نتحاور بخصوص نص واحد فقط ولم نتطرق الى غيره وهو ما يلي :




			وهذه الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
والنص واضح وبدون الرجوع الى تفاسير بناء لرغبتك ، المسيح رفع بصره نحو السماء قائلا لله تعالى : اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان يسوع المسيح رسول الله .

هذه هي الحياة الابدية لو كنت تبحث عنها يا نيومان ، وهذه هي شهادة المسيح عن نفسه بانه رسول الله .

ووضعت لك النصوص بالعربية والانجليزية واليونانية بناء على طلبك ، وجميعها تثبت بان المسيح مُرسَلْ من عند الله تعالى ، اين ان هناك طرفين مختلفين في الطبيعة والجوهر في الموضوع .





وسوف آتيك بعشرات الادلة الاخرى اذا احببت 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اذا كانت هذه هي رغبتك للخروج من الحوار حول النص المطروح باعتبار انه انتهى فانا ليس لدي مانع ، مع العلم بانك لم تثبت به ان الله هو نفسه المسيح او العكس.





27 خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا اعرفها فتتبعني.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الخراف هم بني اسرائيل ، والسبب ان المسيح جاء لهم خاصة فقط من خلال قوله بانه جاء لخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة.

فما الخطأ ان بعض بني اسرائيل تؤمن برسالته التي ارسله الله تعالى من اجلها وهي الدعوة الى الله تعالى وعلى اساس انه رسول وعبد لله تعالى ؟





28 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ممتاز رسالة المسيح لخراف بني اسرائيل بان لهم الحياة الابدية ولكن عليهم ان يعملوا لها بشهادة ان لا اله الا الله وان المسيح رسول الله. 

ما الخطأ في ذلك؟





29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
رائع يا نيومان ، من الذي اعطى مفتاح الحياة الابدية للمسيح ؟ حسب النص انه الاب اي الله تعالى ، اي ان المسيح لا يملك شيء بدون الله تعالى.

وماذا قال المسيح عن الاب اي عن الله ؟ قال انه اعظم من الكل ، اي ان الله تعالى ايضا اعظم من المسيح نفسه، اليس كذلك يا نيومان؟فكيف يكون المسيح مشترك مع الله في الطبيعة؟ 
الاب خلق ، فماذا خلق المسيح كي نساويه مع الله؟





30 انا والآب واحد

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انت رائع يا نيومان 


اليست هذه العبارة جاءت ضمن محاورة جرت بين المسيح واليهود؟

هل لك ان تشرح القصة ؟

مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار يوحنا 17 : 11 الذي به طلب المسيح من الاب ان يحفظ تلاميذه فقال :

( يا ابت القدوس احفظهم باسمك الذي وهبته لي ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن واحد )

فهنا يا نيومان ذكر المسيح وجه شبه بينه وبين تلاميذه  حينما قال (ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن واحد ) ، اليس هذا التشبيه يفسر معنى الوحدة في قول المسيح ( انا والاب واحد ) بحيث يكون وجه الشبه هو الغاية والطريق وارادة الخير والمحبة ؟

انتظر ردك 

تحياتي


*


----------



## raed (8 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

انني ما زلت بانتظار ردك على مداخلتي الاخيرة ، عسى ان يكون تاخيرك خيرا.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أبريل 2006)

*



انت رائع يا نيومان 


اليست هذه العبارة جاءت ضمن محاورة جرت بين المسيح واليهود؟

هل لك ان تشرح القصة ؟

مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار يوحنا 17 : 11 الذي به طلب المسيح من الاب ان يحفظ تلاميذه فقال :

( يا ابت القدوس احفظهم باسمك الذي وهبته لي ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن واحد )

فهنا يا نيومان ذكر المسيح وجه شبه بينه وبين تلاميذه حينما قال (ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن واحد ) ، اليس هذا التشبيه يفسر معنى الوحدة في قول المسيح ( انا والاب واحد ) بحيث يكون وجه الشبه هو الغاية والطريق وارادة الخير والمحبة ؟

انتظر ردك 

تحياتي


أنقر للتوسيع...

 

التشبية هنا ان الاب والابن واحد 
والمسيح يطلب من الاب نفس هذه الوحدانية للتلاميذ 

ليكونوا التلاميذ واحد ، مثل انا والاب واحد 

ارجو ان تكون فاهما في هذه الصورة اي علاقة للوحدانية هي  المشبه وايهما المشبه به 

اذا قرأت الاية قراءة متأنية ستجد انها تحسب لنا ولصالح ما نقوله ...

* 




			
				raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> انني ما زلت بانتظار ردك على مداخلتي الاخيرة ، عسى ان يكون تاخيرك خيرا.
> 
> تحياتي


 
يا عزيزي لقد وضعت لك الادلة في المداخلات رقم 18 و 19

وانا الذي في انتظار ردك عليهما ...


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=41201&postcount=18

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=41202&postcount=19


هذه عشرات الادلة تثبت ان الله ظهر في الجسد وهو نفسه الرب يسوع المسيح ...

اتمنى ان لا تعكس الامور ، فنحن الذين في انتظار رد جنابك وليس العكس ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## raed (9 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

نحن نناقش نص واحد محدد من كتابكم ، وهو :



> وهذه الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته


 
فعندما ننتهي من حوارنا حول هذا النص ، احاورك في كل ما تريد من نصوص حول الهية المسيح.

دعك الان من مراوغتك ، واكمل الحوار حول النص المطروح لتثبت لي من خلاله وحسب ادعاءك الاطراف الثلاثة في النص وصفة كل منهم.

تحياتي


----------



## joly (9 أبريل 2006)

أرجو أن تسمحول لي بهذه المداخلة ولكني أريد أن أوضح للأخ رائد والأخ readموضوع الراسل والمرسل نفس الشخص لنفترض أن هناك عالما عبقريا اخترع آلة على شكل إنسان يشبه تماما وأراد أن يرسله بكلام أو رسالة معينة لأشخاص آخرين وجعله مبرمجا وسجل الرسالة التي يريد أن يرسلها بصوته ووضع هذا التسجيل في هذه الآلة وأرسلها لمن يريد وتكلمت الآلة بما يريد صاحب الرسالة أن يقوله وبصوته وأفكاره أليس هكذا الراسل والمرسل واحد ولله المثل الأعلى طبعا
فالله أراد أن يرسل للناس رسالة والله قادر على كل شيء فهذه الرسالة (التي هي كلمة الله) وضعها الله في جسد (ولا فرق بين الشخص وكلامه فإذا كنت تتحدث في التليفون فإن الشخص الذي يسمعك لا يراك ولكنه يعرف أن هذا هو صوتك وهذا هو كلامك وتفكيرك) إذن لا فرق بين الله وكلمته وبذلك جاء الرب يسوع المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله وروح منه وحل بين الناس وكان هو الرسالة وهو الراسل.
أجو أن أكون أوضحت الفكرة 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## raed (9 أبريل 2006)

joly قال:
			
		

> أرجو أن تسمحول لي بهذه المداخلة ولكني أريد أن أوضح للأخ رائد والأخ readموضوع الراسل والمرسل نفس الشخص لنفترض أن هناك عالما عبقريا اخترع آلة على شكل إنسان يشبه تماما وأراد أن يرسله بكلام أو رسالة معينة لأشخاص آخرين وجعله مبرمجا وسجل الرسالة التي يريد أن يرسلها بصوته ووضع هذا التسجيل في هذه الآلة وأرسلها لمن يريد وتكلمت الآلة بما يريد صاحب الرسالة أن يقوله وبصوته وأفكاره أليس هكذا الراسل والمرسل واحد ولله المثل الأعلى طبعا
> فالله أراد أن يرسل للناس رسالة والله قادر على كل شيء فهذه الرسالة (التي هي كلمة الله) وضعها الله في جسد (ولا فرق بين الشخص وكلامه فإذا كنت تتحدث في التليفون فإن الشخص الذي يسمعك لا يراك ولكنه يعرف أن هذا هو صوتك وهذا هو كلامك وتفكيرك) إذن لا فرق بين الله وكلمته وبذلك جاء الرب يسوع المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله وروح منه وحل بين الناس وكان هو الرسالة وهو الراسل.
> أجو أن أكون أوضحت الفكرة
> سلام ونعمة


 
عزيزي جولي

اشكرك على محاولتك في المشاركة معنا في الحوار المطروح ، ولكن يا عزيزي كلامك لا يفسر نص الكتاب المقدس لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ، فالكلام الذي كتبته انت هو تفسير وتوضيح شخصي لا سند له في صجته.

النص يقول :



> وهذه الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.


 
النص واضح يا عزيزي جولي ، النص يقول انه لا يوجد الا اله حقيقي واحد وهو الله تعالى الواحد الصمد ، وهذا الكلام لا نقاش ولا جدال فيه نهائيا ، اما تكملة النص لتعريف ما هي الحياة الابدية هو الايمان والشهادة بان يسوع المسيح هو رسول الله من خلال قول المسيح ( ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ).

اذا يا عزيزي جولي النص هنا يحتوي على طرفين من ثلاثة اطراف ، الطرفين المعلنين هما كما يلي :

الطرف الاول هو الله تعالى الذي ارسل يسوع المسيح وهنا يُطلق على الله تعالى بانه الراسل او المُرْسِلْ ( لاحظ تشكيل الكلمة وطريقة قراءتها ) 

ماذا تقول المعاجم العربية حول معنى كلمة المُرْسِلْ :

*



مُرْسِلٌ،  ةٌ - ـون، ـات. [ر س ل]. (فا. من أَرْسَلَ). "مُرْسِلُ الخِطَابِ" : بَاعِثُهُ

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مُرْسِلْ الخطاب - اي باعثه ، وهنا هو الله تعالى وليس غيره.

http://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/3077486.html


الطرف الثاني في الموضوع والمعلوم من النص هو الذي ارسله الله ، وهنا يسوع المسيح ، ويعتبر هنا المُرْسَلْ ( لاحظ تشكيل الكلمة وقراءتها ) ، من هو الذي ارسل يسوع المسيح ؟ اليس هو الله تعالى كما جاء في النص اعلاه وحسب تعريف المعاجم العربية.

ماذا تقول المعاجم العربية حول معنى كلمة المُرْسَلْ :





مُرْسَلٌ، ةٌ - ج: ـون، مَرَاسِيلُ، ـات. [ر س ل]. (مفع. مِنْ أَرْسَلَ). 1."مُرْسَلٌ إِلَى القَوْمِ" : الْمَبْعُوثُ إِلَيْهِمْ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اليس هنا الحديث عن يسوع المسيح الذي ارسله الله ؟ ومن هم هؤلاء القوم الذي ارسل الله تعالى يسوع المسيح لهم ؟

اليس هم الطرف الثالث وهم خراف بني اسرائيل الضالة ؟!!!

اليس هم ( المُرْسَلْ اليه ) اي الْمُوَجَّهُ إِلَيْهِ الكَلاَمُ أَوِ الرِّسَالَةُ

http://qamoos.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/3077485.html


وبعد هذا التوضيح لهذا النص ، نتوصل ان الحياة الابدية تعني شهادة المسيح بان لا اله الا الله وانه رسول الله.

ارجو ان تكون الفكرة واضحة الآن .

تحياتي *


----------



## joly (9 أبريل 2006)

أشكرك read على هذا الرد ولكني أحب أن أضيف شيئا أنا لم أكن أتكلم عن الحياة الأبدية ولكنني كنت أتكلم عن الراسل والمرسل كيف يكونا شخص واحد ودعني أوضح لك الأمر بطريقة أخرى لنقل أنك أردت مراسلة أشخاص لتقول لهم شيئا واستخدمت هذه الطريقة سجلت شريط فيديو بصورتك وصوتك لتقول لهم الرسالة أليس هكذا تكون أنت الراسل وتكون أنت المرسل (بفتح السين) فالله أرسل المسيح يسوع حتى يوصل الرسالة والمسيح يسوع هو الصورة المتجسدة لله وهو يتكلم بكلام الله لأنه هو نفسه الكلمة لذلك يكون الراسل هو المرسل أليس كذلك
وأريد أن أشكرك لطريقة الحديث الجميلة وأقول لك أنني فتاة
سلام ونعمة


----------



## raed (9 أبريل 2006)

joly قال:
			
		

> أشكرك read على هذا الرد ولكني أحب أن أضيف شيئا أنا لم أكن أتكلم عن الحياة الأبدية ولكنني كنت أتكلم عن الراسل والمرسل كيف يكونا شخص واحد ودعني أوضح لك الأمر بطريقة أخرى لنقل أنك أردت مراسلة أشخاص لتقول لهم شيئا واستخدمت هذه الطريقة سجلت شريط فيديو بصورتك وصوتك لتقول لهم الرسالة أليس هكذا تكون أنت الراسل وتكون أنت المرسل (بفتح السين) فالله أرسل المسيح يسوع حتى يوصل الرسالة والمسيح يسوع هو الصورة المتجسدة لله وهو يتكلم بكلام الله لأنه هو نفسه الكلمة لذلك يكون الراسل هو المرسل أليس كذلك
> وأريد أن أشكرك لطريقة الحديث الجميلة وأقول لك أنني فتاة
> سلام ونعمة


 
اشكرك مرة اخرى عزيزتي جولي ، وانني اعتذر لك بمخاطبتك كرجل في المرة السابقة.

الموضوع يا عزيزتي جولي هو عن الراسل والمُرْسَلْ من خلال النص الذي ذكرته لك سابقا عن الحياة الابدية ، فكان سؤالي للاخرين كيف يكون الراسل هو المُرْسَلْ والاثنين واحد ؟ فهذا هو المستحيل ، لماذا ؟

انت تقولي يا عزيزتي كمثال لاثبات كلامك بانهما واحد ما يلي :



> لنقل أنك أردت مراسلة أشخاص لتقول لهم شيئا واستخدمت هذه الطريقة سجلت شريط فيديو بصورتك وصوتك لتقول لهم الرسالة أليس هكذا تكون أنت الراسل وتكون أنت المرسل (بفتح السين)


 
كيف تعتبرين نفسك وشريط الفيديو واحد ؟

 انت الراسل او المُرْسِل ( بكسر السين ) ، انت من قام بتسجيل الشريط وارساله لي ، انا المستلم للشريط ، اذا انا المُرْسَلْ اليه ( بفتح السين ) ، ماذا استلمت منك يا عزيزتي ؟ استلمت شريط فيديو ( المُرْسَلْ ) ولم استلمك انت .

والسؤال الآن هل يجوز ان يتم تعويم رأيك على كل مثال؟

بالطبع لا ، لماذا ؟

لو انا ارسلت لك هدية ، فهل اكون انا والهدية واحد ؟


بالطبع لا يمكن ذلك ، وهذا ينطبق على كل شيء بما في ذلك النص حول الحياة الابدية.


عزيزتي جولي

لو كان لديك رأي آخر غير ما ذكرته لك فتفضلي شاكرا لك ، ولو احببت ان نتحاور في موضوع الوهية المسيح ، لاثبت لك انه ليس الله ولا يتعدى حدود انه رسول الله فقط ومن نصوص كتابكم المقدس ، فانني جاهز وباذن الله تعالى .

لك مني كل التحية على اسلوبك في الحوار.


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> نحن نناقش نص واحد محدد من كتابكم ، وهو :
> 
> ...


 
الم تكن انت الذي سأل اين الاثباتات الاخرى ؟؟؟
الان وجدت ان الادلة والاثباتات مرهقة عليك ، فتحاول التملص منها ...

حسنا ، تعال نعود الى ( يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) 

" 1 تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة.مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا
2 اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته.
3 وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.
4 انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته.
5 والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم
6 انا اظهرت اسمك للناس الذين اعطيتني من العالم.كانوا لك واعطيتهم لي وقد حفظوا كلامك.
7 والآن علموا ان كل ما اعطيتني هو من عندك.
8 لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني."
( يوحنا 17 : 1 - 8) 


هنا ارسالية السيد المسيح يتكلم فيها عن كونه ( الابن ) ويخاطب ( الآب ) 
( راجع المداخلة رقم 1 ) 



وفي هذه الفقرة كما نرى ، فان السيد الرب يسوع المسيح ( له كل المجد ) يخاطب الآب قائلا : 
أنه كأبن للآب ( وهو تصريح قوي ان المسيح ابن الله )

يقول الابن يسوع المسيح : أنه اخذ سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي ( من عنده ) حياة ابدية ، و يقول المسيح أن التلاميذ قد علموا يقينا وآمنوا انه ( اي المسيح نفسه ) خرج من عند الآب وهذا هو معنى ارسالية المسيح الى العالم ( ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) وايضا ( علموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك ) وايضا ( وآمنوا انك ارسلتني ) 


والآن هل لك ان تناقشنا في كل واحدة من هذه الكلمات وكيف جاءت في المصدر اليوناني ؟؟؟
 
من عند الله خرجت ( يوحنا 16 : 27 )
خرجت من عند الآب ( عدد 28) 
أتيت الى العالم ( عدد 28) 
نؤمن انك من الله خرجت ( عدد 30) 

يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ( يوحنا 17 : 3) 
علموا يقينا أني خرجت من عندك ( يوحنا 17: 8) 
وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني ( يوحنا 17 : 8) 


ما هو الاختلاف بين ( من عند الله خرجت ) و ( خرجت من عند الآب) ؟؟

ما هو الفرق بين الخروجين ( من عند الآب والله ) ؟؟؟

تفضل انا في انتظار ردك الكريم


----------



## raed (9 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

انت المطالب في توضيح ما تكتبه وليس انا ، وبما انك وضعت نصوصا فعليك تفسيرها بنفسك ، فارجو تفسير ما يلي :

4 انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته.

7 والآن علموا ان كل ما اعطيتني هو من عندك.

8 لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني."


تحياتي


----------



## raed (9 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

انظر بنفسك الى الترجمات باللغة الانجليزية بالنسبة للنص الاول :

من عند الله خرجت ( يوحنا 16 : 27 )







for the Father himself loveth you, because ye have loved me, and have believed that I came forth from the Father. 




For the Father himself gives his love to you, because you have given your love to me and have had faith that I came from God. 




for the Father himself has affection for you, because ye have had affection for me, and have believed that I came out from God. 




For the Father himself loveth you, because ye have loved me, and have believed that I came out from God. 




for the Father Himself holds you dear, because you have held me dear and have believed that I came from the Father's presence. 




For the Father himself loveth you, because ye have loved me, and have believed that I came from God. 




for the Father himself loves you, because you have loved me, and have believed that I came forth from God. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for the Father himself doth love you, because me ye have loved, and ye have believed that I from God came forth; 


بعض النصوص تقول  انه جاء من عند الله وليس  من عند الله خرجت ، فعلى اي اساس تم اعتماد ترجمة ورفض الاخرى؟ علما بان جميع الترجمات معناها انه جاء من عند الله. واذا عدت بنفسك الى الترجمة اليونانية سترى ذلك بنفسك بانه جاء من عند الله.

تحياتي


----------



## raed (9 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

من الواضح انك في متاهة وتحاول الخروج منها والدليل تخبطك في نوعية الاسئلة والتي  من المفترض ان تجيب عليها بنفسك.



> انت تسأل : ما هو الفرق بين الخروجين ( من عند الآب والله ) ؟؟؟


 
الآب هو الله ، والله هو الآب 

وفي الحالتين هو رسول الله ، لان الله او الآب ارسله لخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة.

فهل لك ان تفسر النص التالي :

 إِنْجِيلُ يُوحَنَّا: الفصل: 6, الآية 27اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ، بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لأَنَّ هَذَا اللَّهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ. 

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> انت المطالب في توضيح ما تكتبه وليس انا ، وبما انك وضعت نصوصا فعليك تفسيرها بنفسك ، فارجو تفسير ما يلي




الاخ الفاضل رائد 

انت تثبت انك لم تقرأ اي من المداخلات بالاقام من 1 الى 7 
ففيها الرد على كل اسئلتك 

تقول اننا نحن المطالبين بان نوضح ما نكتبه ، وهذا ما فعلناه 

وانت تكرر الاسئلة التي تم الاجابة عليها ، فماذا افعل لك 

ارجع الى المداخلات من 1 الى 7 ستجد الرد على اسئلتك ...




> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> انظر بنفسك الى الترجمات باللغة الانجليزية بالنسبة للنص الاول :
> 
> من عند الله خرجت ( يوحنا 16 : 27 )


 
الترجمات انحصرت فيما يلي 
Came out from God
Came forth from God
Came from God

وكلها لها نفس المعنى في الانجليزية ، 

وهي تثبت ما قلناه ، الاصل اليوناني يقول بالخروج من عند الله ( From God ) 
الخروج هنا هو ( من الله ) مثل خروج شعاع الشمس من الشمس ...

هذا كلام يختلف عن كلام كل الانبياء السابقين ، الذين كانوا يقولون رسالاتهم 
( كلمة الله التي صارت الى النبي فلان الفلاني ) ...
لم يجرؤ احد من الانبياء ان يقول انه ( خرج من الله ) او ( خرج من عند الله ) !!!!




> بعض النصوص تقول انه جاء من عند الله وليس من عند الله خرجت ، فعلى اي اساس تم اعتماد ترجمة ورفض الاخرى؟ علما بان جميع الترجمات معناها انه جاء من عند الله. واذا عدت بنفسك الى الترجمة اليونانية سترى ذلك بنفسك بانه جاء من عند الله.


 
جاء من عند الله ، او خرجت من عند الله 
(جاء او خرجت ) هي ترجمة للاصل اليوناني 
راجع المداخلات  من 1 الى 7 ، لاداعي لتكرارها هنا ...



> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> من الواضح انك في متاهة وتحاول الخروج منها والدليل تخبطك في نوعية الاسئلة والتي من المفترض ان تجيب عليها بنفسك.
> 
> ...




اخي رائد 

عندما اسألك رأيك ، فهذا ليس معناه تخبطا من ناحيتي ، بل على العكس ، انا اريد ان افهم واستجلي كيف تفكر ، وكيف تفهم الكلمات التي قالها الرب يسوع ...

ومن الواضح انك لم تدرس ما تناقشني فيه ...
فالرب يسوع كان واضحا في اختياره للكلمات ، وقوله ( من عند الله خرجت ) و ( من عند الآب خرجت ) ليس هنا ( الله والآب ) كمترادفات ...

ولكن للتميز في الفرق بين الخروجين 

فاحدهما هو خروج الناسوت ، والاخرى خروج اللاهوت 

وقد ضربت لك مثالا بخروج السفير من ارض الوطن ، وخروج شعاع الشمس من الشمس 

احدهما خروج ليكون موجود في مكان وليس موجودا في الآخر ( الناسوت ) 
والاخرى خروج من مكان مع وجوده في المكان الآخر ( اللاهوت ) !!!


من عند الله خرجت ( يوحنا 16 : 27) 

جاءت في الاصل اليوناني كما يلي :
para [tou] qeou exhlqon. 
Came out from God 


والكلمة اليونانية ( ايكسلثون) المترجمة ( خرجت ) جاءت من المصدر ( ايكسيرخوماي) : 

بمعنى الخروج الكامل من مكان وترك المكان الاصلي المعلوم للانتقال الى المكان الجديد 
وهو خروج بالارادة الذاتية اي بالموافقة الكاملة الطوعية بدون اي اجبار 

والكلمة اليونانية ( بارا ) والمترجمة ( من عند ) معناها :
من عند ، او من جانب ، او من قرب 
para

1. from, of at, by, besides, near 


http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/...44&version=kjv


نتابع ..
ولا زلنا في بشارة يوحنا الاصحاح 16

عدد 28 ( وقد أتيت الى العالم ) 
kai elhluqa eiV ton kosmon

وقد جاءت الكلمة المترجمة ( أتيت ) من المصدر اليوناني ( ايرخوماي) 
وتعني : يتراءى ، يظهر ، يأتي الى مكان مع وجوده في المكان الأصلي 

ولكي نفهم فنقول مثلا ( أتى شعاع الشمس الى الارض ) وهنا فان رغم ان شعاع الشمس موجود على الارض الا انه لم يخرج من الشمس وانفصل عنه ، بل (شعاع الشمس ) موجود على الارض وفي الشمس في نفس الوقت .

Forth from
Erchomai 


1. to come 
a. of persons 
1. to come from one place to another, and used both of persons arriving 
2. to appear, make one's appearance, come before the public 


http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/...64&version=kjv


وهو نفس المعنى الذي قاله السيد المسيح في حواره مع نيقوديموس :

" وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء"
( يوحنا 3: 13) 

نعم فالرب يسوع المسيح ( ابن الانسان ) نزل من السماء وهو في السماء في آن 

اذا فأن كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح ( وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) لا تعني انه رسول مثل اي رسول ، ولكنه الله الظاهر في الجسد ...

وقد قال في العدد 8 :

لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم
وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني.
( يوحنا 17 : 8) 

كيف كان ايمان الرسل والتلاميذ بنوعية ارسالية الرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟

تعالوا اذا الى العدد 30 من الاصحاح 16 ، حيث يقول التلاميذ للرب : 

لهذا نؤمن انك من الله خرجت ( عدد 30)

apo qeou exhlqeV.



وهنا نلاحظ هذا التعبير القوي ( من الله خرجت ) 
وليس ( من عند الله خرجت ) 
فهذا التقرير الذي امتدحه الرب يسوع لفهمهم اياه يقول ان المسيح خرج من الله مباشرة 

ولهذا جاء الاصل اليوناني يقول ( آبو ثيو ايكسلثون) 


وقد استخدم الوحي هذه الكلمة 
Apo


1. of separation 
a. of local separation, after verbs of motion from a place i.e. of departing, of fleeing, ... 
b. of separation of a part from the whole 
1. where of a whole some part is taken 
c. of any kind of separation of one thing from another by which the union or fellowship of the two is destroyed 
d. of a state of separation, that is of distance 
1. physical, of distance of place 
2. temporal, of distance of time


ان الكلمة في اصلها اليوناني من القوة التي تقول ان الله نفسه هو الذي خرج الى العالم 
اي ان المسيح هو الله الذي جاء الى العالم في صورة انسان 

هل بعد ذلك يستطيع احد ان لا يفهم معنى ارسالية يسوع المسيح الا انه هو الله نفسه الذي جاء الى العالم ؟؟؟؟

ان النص ( وهذه هي الحياة الابدية : ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ، ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) 
لايمكن ان يفهمها انسان على انها نفي لاهوت المسيح ، بل على العكس 
هي اثبات قوي ان المسيح في ارساليته الى العالم ، هو الله نفسه خرج وأتى الى العالم


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

لقد كتبت لك ردي والذي استغرق من الوقت 50 دقيقة تقريبا ، وعندما ضغطت على ارسال ظهرت لي رسالة تقول بانني ضغطت على رابط خاطيء راجع المشرف ، فضغطت على زر back  لاستعادة ما كتبته ولكن المفاجأة ان ردي طار في الهواء وتبخر تماما.

امهلني بعض الوقت لاعادة كتابة الرد ، لانني الان غضبان وزعلان من هذا الفلم الغير متوقع.

تحياتي


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

حتى لا تمل من انتظار ردي على مداخلتك ، فانني ساساعدك لتبحث عن سر وجود تحريف بالنقصان او بالزيادة في كتابكم.

انت كتبت :




> " وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء"
> ( يوحنا 3: 13)


 

اما الطبعة الكاثوليكية فانها تقول :

" وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان "
( يوحنا 3: 13) 


فاي النصين نعتمد واي طائفة هي الاصح لنتحاور معا من هذا الباب؟ ولماذا ؟


تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> حتى لا تمل من انتظار ردي على مداخلتك ، فانني ساساعدك لتبحث عن سر وجود تحريف بالنقصان او بالزيادة في كتابكم.
> 
> انت كتبت :
> 
> ...




عزيزي رائد 

تعريف التحريف هو تغيير في النص الاصلي ...

النص الاصلي بالنسبة لنا هنا هو الاصل اليوناني وهو باق على حاله 

يمكن مراجعة موقع الكتاب المقدس باللغة اليونانية 

www.greekbible.com


kai oudeiV anabebhken eiV ton ouranon ei mh o ek tou ouranou katabaV, o uioV tou anqrwpou. 

اذا فالاختلاف هنا هو اختلاف ترجمة ، وليس تحريف ...

يمكنك الرجوع الى الترجمات الانجليزية لتتأكد من المعنى :

The webster translation :

And no man hath ascended to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, [even] the Son of man who is in heaven

http://bible.crosswalk.com/OnlineStudyBible/bible.cgi?word=John+3%3A+13&section=0&version=wbt&new=1&showtools=1&oq=&NavBook=joh&NavGo=3&NavCurrentChapter=3

The Darby transaltion 

And no one has gone up into heaven, save he who came down out of heaven, the Son of man who is in heaven. 

http://bible.crosswalk.com/OnlineStudyBible/bible.cgi?word=John+3%3A+13&section=0&version=dby&new=1&showtools=1&oq=&NavBook=joh&NavGo=3&NavCurrentChapter=3

The latin vulgata

et nemo ascendit in caelum nisi qui descendit de caelo Filius hominis qui est in caelo
http://bible.crosswalk.com/OnlineStudyBible/bible.cgi?word=John+3%3A+13&section=0&version=vul&new=1&showtools=1&oq=&NavBook=joh&NavGo=3&NavCurrentChapter=3​ 
The new King James Version

No one has ascended to heaven but He who came down from heaven, that is, the Son of Man who is in heaven.

http://bible.crosswalk.com/OnlineStudyBible/bible.cgi?word=John+3%3A+13&section=0&version=nkj&new=1&showtools=1&oq=&NavBook=joh&NavGo=3&NavCurrentChapter=3
​*************

اذا الترجمات ليست هي المقياس ولكن الكتاب في لغته الاصلية هي المقياس 

والا لاعتبرنا ان القرآن تم تحريفه لان الترجمات الانجليزية تختلف فيما بينها ، وتختلف بينها وبين اللغة العربية ...

مثل هذا المثال البسيط :


(لِيَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرَكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً ) (ابراهيم:10) ​ 
تم ترجمتها ( قد يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ) ( اي ذهبت من ذنوبكم ) اي بعضا منها وليس كلها ؟؟؟

He may forgive you your sins and give you respite for a term appointed!" 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Targama/dispTargam.asp?l=arb&t=eng&nType=1&nSora=14&nAya=10

*********

(يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ وَآمِنُوا بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ ) (الاحقاف:31) ​ تم ترجمتها الى Faults 
ايضا لم يتم ترجمة ( من ذنوبكم ) 
He will forgive you your faults, 

ايضا ذهبت ( من ذنوبكم في الترجمة ) ؟؟؟

http://quran.al-islam.com/Targama/DispTargam.asp?nType=1&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=46&nAya=31&t=eng

*************

(يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرْكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً إِنَّ أَجَلَ اللَّهِ إِذَا جَاءَ لا يُؤَخَّرُ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ) (نوح:4) 

So He may forgive you your sins and give you respite for a stated Term: 

لاحظ هنا الترجمة ( اجل مسمى ) اختلفت عن ترجمتها في سورة ابراهيم 

وايضا ترجمة ( من ذنوبكم ) اصبحت ( يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ) ؟؟؟

اين ذهبت ( من ذنوبكم ) في الترجمة ؟؟؟

http://quran.al-islam.com/Targama/DispTargam.asp?nType=1&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=71&nAya=4&t=eng


************************

المترجم الانجليزي قام بترجمة كلمة ( يغفر لكم من ذنوبكم ) مثلها مثل ( يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ) !!!!

(وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) (آل عمران:31) 

If ye do love Allah, follow me: Allah will love you and forgive you your sins; 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Targama/DispTargam.asp?nType=1&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=3&nAya=31&t=eng

هل تعتبر هذا تحريفا ؟؟؟

************

انظر الى هذا التلاعب في الترجمة 

)اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَاباً مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهاً وَاحِداً لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ) (التوبة:31) 


They take their priests and their anchorites to be their lords in derogation of Allah, and (they take as their Lord) Al-Masih, the son of Maryam; yet they were commanded to worship but One God: there is no god but He. Praise and glory to Him: (far is He) from having the partners they associate (with Him). 

انظر الى ما تم وضعه بين الاقواس ؟؟؟

http://quran.al-islam.com/Targama/DispTargam.asp?nType=1&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=9&nAya=31&t=eng.

وهذا غيض من فيض 

اذا اردت ان تفتح باب اختلاف الترجمات ، فانا على استعداد تام لتزويدك بالعديد من ( تحريف ) القرآن ...

هل نتفق على قاعدة واحدة للكتابين للحكم على ما هو التحريف ؟؟؟ وما هو اختلاف ترجمة ؟؟؟

هل نناقش الترجمات ام نناقش الاصل ؟؟؟


----------



## raed (11 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

اصبح لدي مداخلتين لك للرد عليها ، وسارد عليها اليوم باذن الله تعالى ، ولكن يبقى السؤال هو :

1- لماذا لم تضع النص التالي في مداخلتك الاخيرة:




And no one has ever gone up to heaven but he who came down from heaven, the Son of man.

2- هل اختلاف الترجمة تسمح بحذف نصوص كما هو حاصل في النسخة الكاثوليكية ، ام تكون الترجمة مختلفة بين نسخة ونسخة وبدون اهمال اي كلمة او جملة؟


تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> اصبح لدي مداخلتين لك للرد عليها ، وسارد عليها اليوم باذن الله تعالى ، ولكن يبقى السؤال هو :
> 
> 1- لماذا لم تضع النص التالي في مداخلتك الاخيرة:
> 
> ...




السؤال موصول اليك يا عزيزي 
ففي ترجمات القرآن هناك الزيادة والنقصان 

الاجابة ببساطة ان الترجمة هي ترجمة لمعاني الكتاب المقدس 

قلت لك النص الاصلي اليوناني هو المرجع الاول والاخير 

اقرأ النص اليوناني وقل لي ايهما يطابقه في الترجمات ؟؟؟؟

انا لدي الرد ، ولكني انتظر منك وانت الدارس الفاحص الكبير 
ان ترشدنا هل كيف وردت الكلمات في النص اليوناني ؟؟؟؟

مع التحية ...


----------



## raed (11 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان




> الترجمات انحصرت فيما يلي
> Came out from God
> Came forth from God
> Came from God
> ...


 
صدقني يا نيومان انني مستمتع في الحديث معك ، انت تقول ان الاصل اليوناني يقول بالخروج من عند الله ، وهل تعتقد انني اخالفك الراي في هذا النص ؟ بالطبع لا اخالفك به ، ولكنني اخالفك في التفسير لهذا النص ، لانه يحمل معنى واحد فقط وهو انه جاء من عند الله ، وليس خرج من الله كما تقول بانه هو الله.

came from God

جاء من عند الله ، اي انه رسول الله ، واشكرك بان قمت بتفسير كلمة God على انها الله.

 




> جاء من عند الله ، او خرجت من عند الله
> (جاء او خرجت ) هي ترجمة للاصل اليوناني
> راجع المداخلات من 1 الى 7 ، لاداعي لتكرارها هنا ...


 
واشكرك على اعادة التوضيح بانه جاء من عند الله ، ومن يرسله الله يكون رسولا لله وليس الله.








> فاحدهما هو خروج الناسوت ، والاخرى خروج اللاهوت


 
بكل بساطة جملتك تدل على انفصال الناسوت عن اللاهوت ، بالرغم من عدم وجود نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه المسيح وبلسانه انه ناسوت ولاهوت.

اما اذا كان جوابك على ذلك بان هناك نصوص كثيرة تدل على الناسوت واللاهوت ، فاقول لك ان ذلك يعني استنتاج ، ولا يمكن ان يُبنى الايمان على استنتاج .






> وقد ضربت لك مثالا بخروج السفير من ارض الوطن ، وخروج شعاع الشمس من الشمس
> 
> احدهما خروج ليكون موجود في مكان وليس موجودا في الآخر ( الناسوت )
> والاخرى خروج من مكان مع وجوده في المكان الآخر ( اللاهوت ) !!!


 
لا بد لك وان تعرف بانه لا يوجد خروج لاشعة الشمس بل سقوط اشعة الشمس ، الا اذا كنت قد توصلت الى علم جديد لم يصلني حتى اللحظة والعتب عليك.

اما ما تقوله عن الناسوت والاهوت وقصة الخروج صدقني لم افهم عليك شيء سوى انهما منفصلان.

 



> " وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء"
> ( يوحنا 3: 13)
> 
> نعم فالرب يسوع المسيح ( ابن الانسان ) نزل من السماء وهو في السماء في آن


 
هذا الكلام مردود عليك تماما ، لان النسخة الكاثوليكية حذفت الجملة ( الذي هو في السماء )، وهذا يدل على احد الامرين :

1- ان تكون نسخة الارثودكس محرفة بالزيادة.

2- او تكون نسخة الكاثوليك محرفة بالنقصان.

ولا تقول لي خطأ ترجمة ، لان الترجمة تكون موجودة ولكن هناك خطأ في ترجمة كلمة او جملة ، ولكن الواضح ان الجملة تم اسقاطها تماما من نسخة الكاثوليك ، وهذا الامر لا يتعلق بالترجمة نهائيا ، بل يتعلق برجال الدين للطائفة نفسها ، فكيف تسقط عبارة مثلها من الكتاب المقدس وهي بالنسبة لكم تعتبرونها من الادلة القوية على الوهية المسيح ؟

ولو اقتنعت بنزول المسيح من السماء ، فهل هذا يدل على الوهيته ؟ بالطبع لا يمكن ذلك ، لان هناك ملائكة نزلت من السماء ايضا ومنهم جبريل ، والملائكة الثلاثة الذين جاؤوا لزيارة ابراهيم وبشارته ثم ذهبوا الى لوط.

معنى النص يا نيومان هو ان المسيح كان مخلوقا بالروح قبل ان يولد كانسان ، وعندما جاء موعده وبامر من الله تعالى ، وُلد كسائر البشر بالجسد والروح ، فهل هذا الامر يدل على الوهيته ؟

يا نيومان

ماذا يقول يوحنا في نفس الاصحاح ؟

المولود من الجسد جسد هو ، والمولود من الروح هو روح.

بما ان المسيح ولد من الجسد اذا هو انسان .

وبما انه نزل من السماء ، فهنا لا يعني النزول الحرفي بقدر انه يعني انه رسول الله ومبعوث السماء .

وصعد الى السماء ، فنحن المسلمين لا ننكر هذا الامر ، لان الله تعالى انقذه من الصلب ورفعه الى السماء.

وباقي النص سبق وان علقت عليه.




> اذا فأن كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح ( وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ) لا تعني انه رسول مثل اي رسول ، ولكنه الله الظاهر في الجسد ...
> 
> وقد قال في العدد 8 :
> 
> ...


 
ممتاز يا نيومان واشكرك في المساعدة على وضع النصوص التي من فمك تدينك.

لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم ، لقد اوصل المسيح رسالة الله الى البشر وقبلوا رسالته والحمد لله على ذلك.

وعلموا يقينا ، اي تاكيدا يا نيومان ، بدون شك ، انني خرجت من عندك ، اي اتيت من عندك ، اي انني رسولك وعبدك ، وبالنهاية آمنوا انك ارسلتني كرسول يحمل رسالة سماوية للبشر واوصلتها بامانة فآمنوا بك وآمنوا انني رسولك.




> ان النص ( وهذه هي الحياة الابدية : ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ، ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته )
> لايمكن ان يفهمها انسان على انها نفي لاهوت المسيح ، بل على العكس


 
بل على العكس تماما يا نيومان ، النص واضح الله الحقيقي واحد  ويسوع المسيح رسوله والحمد لله.


تحياتي


----------



## raed (11 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان 






> تعريف التحريف هو تغيير في النص الاصلي ...
> 
> النص الاصلي بالنسبة لنا هنا هو الاصل اليوناني وهو باق على حاله
> 
> يمكن مراجعة موقع الكتاب المقدس باللغة اليونانية


 
ممتاز يا نيومان ، احد انواع التحريف هو التغيير في النص الاصلي ، اين الاصل للكتاب المقدس ؟ لا تقل لي اللغة اليونانية ولا الالمانية ، لان المسيح كانت لغته الارامية .

الاصل مفقود يا نيومان ، لا اصل لكتابكم المقدس ، اين المخطوطات الاصلية يا نيومان ؟ لا تقل لي 24000 الف مخطوطة في موقع كذا ولا غيرها ولا تضع لي روابط .

انا لا اتكلم من مزاجي ولا من موقع اسلامي يا نيومان ، ادخل واقرأ بنفسك :

http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp5.html

كما ان تغيير الترجمة من طائفة لاخرى وسقوط نصوص وحذف جمل هي ايضا من انواع التحريف يا نيومان ، ومثال ذلك يوحنا 3 : 13 عند الطائفة الكاثوليكية.
 






> اذا الترجمات ليست هي المقياس ولكن الكتاب في لغته الاصلية هي المقياس


 
انت مخطيء بالنسبة لديانتكم وكتابكم المقدس ، لانكم تؤمنون بان الكتاب المقدس من الروح القدس وبكل اللغات ، فالعربي يؤمن ويقرأ من النسخة العربية هذا اذا كان يحسن القراءة ، والصيني بلغته ، والالماني بلغته ...الخ ، والجميع يقول عن الكتاب الذي بين يديه انه من الروح القدس.

ما ذنب المسكين الذي لا يعرف لغات ، فكيف سيصدق الكتاب الذي بين يديه وهو لا يعرف ماذا يقول الاصل له وهو مفقود؟





> والا لاعتبرنا ان القرآن تم تحريفه لان الترجمات الانجليزية تختلف فيما بينها ، وتختلف بينها وبين اللغة العربية ...


​

لقد طلبت منك سابقا ان لا تقحم القران في حوارنا لانه ليس للحوار هنا فهناك موقع وقسم في المنتدى متخصص في اثارة الافتراءات على الاسلام والقران واشرف الخلق عليه الصلاة والسلام ، واحب ان اقول لك ولغيرك ممن يقرا مداخلتي هذه ، بان المسلمين لا يؤمنون الا بالقران الكريم المنزل على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام باللغة العربية فقط ، واما الترجمات فهي لا تعنينا بشيء سوى ايصال ماذا يقول الله تعالى لنا في كتابه العزيز باللغة العربية ، وبمعنى آخر القران الكريم بلغات اخرى غير العربية هو ليس بكتاب مقدس لدينا المسلمين اينما كنا ومهما كانت لغتنا ولوننا .

الترجمة للقرآن للغات اخرى غير العربية ، مثل ان تقوم بترجمة اي كتاب 
من لغته الاصلية الى اي لغة اخرى كي تصل فكرة الكتاب الى الشعوب كافة ، ويبقى الاصل هو الاصل ، ويبقى القران باللغة العربية هو الاصل وهو ما نؤمن به نحن المسلمين .

لن اخوض في الموضوع اكثر من ذلك ، لان الامر واضح تماما مما كتبت ولا مجال للمزاودة على القران يا نيومان.




> هل نناقش الترجمات ام نناقش الاصل ؟؟؟


 
ممتاز انت يا نيومان ، نناقش الاصل طبعا ، واصل القرآن الكريم المنزل باللغة العربية ولا بديل آخر لدينا ، فلو ضاعت جميع النسخ المترجمة يا نيومان ، وانقرضت ولم يعد لها اثر ، فهذا الامر لن يعنينا نحن المسلمين بشيء ما دام الاصل موجود ومحفوظ بالصدور.

اما الاصل عندكم فهو مفقود ، والموجود فقط هو المترجم سواء باللغة اليونانية او غيرها ، ولا مجال الان سوى الحوار في النسخ المترجمة يا نيومان ، والتي تختلف فيما بينها في كثير من الامور ، تحت اتهامكم للمترجم بانه السبب ، وهو مظلوم طبعا لان لا اصل الان لكتابكم المقدس وبالتالي لا دليل على اتهامكم للمترجم.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> ولكنني اخالفك في التفسير لهذا النص ، لانه يحمل معنى واحد فقط وهو انه جاء من عند الله ، وليس خرج من الله كما تقول بانه هو الله.





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> came from God
> 
> جاء من عند الله ، اي انه رسول الله ،





كنت استطيع ان اوافقك لولا ان النص يشرح ويفسر نفسه 
ولا يحتاج الى مجهود لفهم ان الخروج هنا هو خروج من الله حرفيا وليس معنويا 
اي ان المسيح هو الله خرج من السماء الى الارض .

هذا ليس تفسيري الشخصي ولا يحتاج الى مجهود للفهم :

" وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد
( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16)





> شكرك على اعادة التوضيح بانه جاء من عند الله ، ومن يرسله الله يكون رسولا لله وليس الله.




هذا ما تفهمه انت 
ولكن الكتاب المقدس يقول ان ( الله = الوهيم = الثالوث القدوس) ارسل الابن متجسدا 
اذا فليس فهمك هو الحكم والمقياس ، بل الكتاب المقدس والنص واضح ...




> بكل بساطة جملتك تدل على انفصال الناسوت عن اللاهوت ، بالرغم من عدم وجود نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه المسيح وبلسانه انه ناسوت ولاهوت.




اين كلمتي التي تقول ان الناسوت انفصل عن اللاهوت ؟؟؟؟

انا قلت بالحرف الواحد ارسالية الناسوت وارسالية اللاهوت ، وكلاهما قالها الرب في جملة واحدة 
( خرجت من عند الله ، من عند الآب خرجت ) يوحنا 16: 27 - 28 


> اما اذا كان جوابك على ذلك بان هناك نصوص كثيرة تدل على الناسوت واللاهوت ، فاقول لك ان ذلك يعني استنتاج ، ولا يمكن ان يُبنى الايمان على استنتاج .




المسيح قال عن نفسه ابن الانسان وقال عن نفسه ايضا ابن الله 
هذا هو الناسوت واللاهوت ...
اذا فهو ليس استنتاج بل كلمات واضحة وصريحة من فمه المبارك ..




> لا بد لك وان تعرف بانه لا يوجد خروج لاشعة الشمس بل سقوط اشعة الشمس ، الا اذا كنت قد توصلت الى علم جديد لم يصلني حتى اللحظة والعتب عليك.




سقوط لاشعة الشمس ؟؟؟
يا سيدي ما الذي تراه في ساعات النهار في السماء وعلى الارض ؟؟؟
في السماء قرص الشمس ، على الارض شعاع الشمس 
وكلاهما يحمل نفس الصفات ، الحرارة والضوء 
هل هذا شيء تعترض عليه ؟؟؟
سمه سقوط ، سمه خروج ، سمه ما تشاء 
انا اضرب لك المثل يا اخي الفاضل ...



> هذا الكلام مردود عليك تماما ، لان النسخة الكاثوليكية حذفت الجملة ( الذي هو في السماء )، وهذا يدل على احد الامرين :
> 
> - ان تكون نسخة الارثودكس محرفة بالزيادة.
> 
> 2- او تكون نسخة الكاثوليك محرفة بالنقصان.




يا سيد رائد 

قلنا نحتكم الى الاصل 

ارجو ان تترجم لي الفقرة من اليونانية الى العربية ...



> ممتاز يا نيومان ، احد انواع التحريف هو التغيير في النص الاصلي ، اين الاصل للكتاب المقدس ؟ لا تقل لي اللغة اليونانية ولا الالمانية ، لان المسيح كانت لغته الارامية .




يا عزيزي التحريف هو نوع واحد 
تغيير الاصل 
واصل الكتاب المقدس هو العبري للعهد القديم و اليوناني للعهد الجديد ...
المسيح كانت لغته الآرامية ، نعم ...
ولكن لغة الكتابة في هذا العصر كانت اليونانية ...

مثال بسيط علشان الاطفال تفهم ( طبعا الكلام مش لك انت ) 

في مصر نقول اننا نتكلم اللغة العربية ، وفي السعودية يقولون كذلك ، وفي المغرب يقولون كذلك 
لكن واقع الامر ان لا احد منهم يتكلم اللغة العربية ، بل ان احدا منهم لن يفهم كلام الآخر اذا تحدث امامه ، فكل منهم يتكلم اللغة الدارجة لديه 

اما لغة الكتابة للمثقفين والكتب الادبية فهي العربية ... 

نفس الشيء بالنسبة لوقت المسيح كانت اللغة الآرامية هي لغة الكلام ، ولكن لغة الكتابة كانت اليونانية ( حيث ان الاسكندر المقدوني ، من مقدونيا وهي مقاطعة من اليونان  ، كان بسط ثفافة بلاده على العالم كله ، واصبحت لغة الكتابة المعتبرة في ذلك الزمان هي اللغة اليونانية ...

الان ، اذا اراد احد العرب ان يكتب كتابا ليقرأه العالم ( في الطب او الكمبيوتر او الزراعة او السينما) ، لن يكتبه باللغة العربية ، بل سيكتبه باللغة الانجليزية ، وهي اللغة الاكثر انتشارا ...




> لقد طلبت منك سابقا ان لا تقحم القران في حوارنا لانه ليس للحوار هنا




عزيزي انا لم اقحم القرآن ، فانا لم اطالبك بتفسير ، ولم اسألك عن ما جاء فيه من قصص واساطير ما انزل الله بها من سلطان ...

انا فقط اقول وحد المقياس 

اذا كانت ترجمات القرآن او الكتاب المقدس الى الانجليزية او الى لغة اخرى غير لغته الاصلية مختلفة ، فهذا لا يحسب عليه ، بل يجب الرجوع الى الاصل ...

اختلاف الترجمات بعضها عن بعض ، ليس دليلا على التحريف ... 
والا لاصبح القرآن محرفا ، بمقياسك انت ...

ومن فمك ادينك ...

وتحياتي 


*ملحوظة : في انتظار ان تقوم بترجمة الاصل اليوناني المختلف عليه ...*


----------



## raed (12 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

بداية اشكرك على حسن مداخلتك الاخيرة ، واتمنى ان يستمر حوارنا بنفس الاسلوب وبدون استخدامات عبارات وجمل تدل على شخصية كاتبها.




> كنت استطيع ان اوافقك لولا ان النص يشرح ويفسر نفسه
> ولا يحتاج الى مجهود لفهم ان الخروج هنا هو خروج من الله حرفيا وليس معنويا
> اي ان المسيح هو الله خرج من السماء الى الارض .


 
ممتاز يا نيومان ، 

اين هو دليلك من كتابكم المقدس يقول لنا ما نأخذه حرفيا وما نأخذه معنويا ؟ 

وكيف توصلت وبالادلة على اخذ هذا النص حرفيا وليس معنويا؟ 

ما هو المقياس المستخدم عندكم يا نيومان لبيان ان النص الفلاني ناخذه حرفيا والنص الاخر ناخذه معنويا ؟

اين قال المسيح بلسانه في كتابكم المقدس بانه نزل من السماء لانه هو الله ؟

ارجو ان تجيبني على هذه الاسئلة وبالادلة من كتابكم حتى تفيدني اكثر.






> هذا ليس تفسيري الشخصي ولا يحتاج الى مجهود للفهم :
> 
> " وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد
> ( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16)


 
ممتاز يا نيومان

هذا الكلام ليس كلام المسيح بل كلام بولس ، وهذا لا يعنيني بشيء .

اين قال المسيح بنفسه انه الله الذي ظهر في الجسد ؟

اين ذكر المسيح بنفسه قصة التجسد؟

واذا لم يذكر المسيح بنفسه ذلك ، هل لك ان توضح لي وللقراء لماذا ؟





> هذا ما تفهمه انت
> ولكن الكتاب المقدس يقول ان ( الله = الوهيم = الثالوث القدوس) ارسل الابن متجسدا
> اذا فليس فهمك هو الحكم والمقياس ، بل الكتاب المقدس والنص واضح ...


 
يا نيومان

عندما تضع ردا على اي نقطة ارجو ان تدعمها بنص من كتابكم والا بطل ردك من اساسه.

كلمة الوهيم في العبرانية تفسيرها الى العربية هي الله ، وتعادل كلمة God  في الانجليزية ، اذا هذا ليس دليل على كلامك ، لانهما متساويين في المعنى كدلالة على اسم الله.

واراك انك ساويتهما يالثالوث المقدس وتقول بان ذلك من الكتاب المقدس.

اين هو النص الصريح من كتابك المقدس يا نيومان الذي يقول ان الله = الوهيم = الثالوث المقدس ؟

ما هو دور يهوة اذا في كتابكم المقدس ؟

اين ذكر المسيح بلسانه انه الوهيم او ثالوث مقدس او الله ؟




> المسيح قال عن نفسه ابن الانسان وقال عن نفسه ايضا ابن الله
> هذا هو الناسوت واللاهوت ...
> اذا فهو ليس استنتاج بل كلمات واضحة وصريحة من فمه المبارك ..


 
اين قال المسيح انه ناسوت تام ولاهوت تام لاثبات كلامك يا نيومان؟

لن تجد ذلك في كتابكم يا نيومان لانه لم يقل ذلك ، وهاتين الكلمتين دخليتين عليكم من الكنيسة بالاستنتاج وليس بالنص من الكتاب المقدس.

هل قول المسيح بانه ابن الله تدل على الوهيته يا نيومان ؟

انا ساقول لك لا طبعا لا تدل على الوهيته مطلقا. والدليل من كتابكم :

بداية لا بد وان تعرف بان ( ابن الله ) لا تتعلق بالمسيح لوحده بل انها تسمية عامة.

صموئيل الثاني 7 : 14 ماذا يقول الرب عن النبي سليمان ؟
(انا اكون له ابا وهو يكون لي ابنا )
اذا سليمان ابن الله ايضا.

الخروج 4 : 22 ماذا يقول الرب عن اسرائيل ؟
(اسرائيل ابني البكر)
اذا اسرائيل هو الابن البكر للرب وبالتالي هو ايضا ابن الله.

مزمور 2 : 7 ماذا يقول الرب لداوود ؟
(انت ابني وانا اليوم ولدتك)
اذا داوود ابن الله ايضا.

ماذا نستنتج من هذه الامثلة البسيطة من نصوص كتابكم المقدس يا نيومان؟

انا اقول لك ، ابن الله يُطلق على كل من له صلة وعلاقة بالله من الانبياء والشرفاء والمؤمنين وكل مستقيم بار.

تريد الدليل ، حسنا يا نيومان :

رسالة بولس لرومية 8 : 14
(لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فاؤلئك هم ابناء الله )
ما اكثر ابناء الله يا نيومان .

وهل تريد الدليل من العهد الجديد ايضا بان معنى ابن الله لا تدل على انه الله بل الانسان البار ؟

حسنا يا نيومان اليك النص :

ماذا يقول مرقس 15 : 39
(ولما رأى قائد المائة الواقف مقابله انه صرخ هكذا واسلم الروح قال : حقا كان هذا الانسان ابن الله )

هل وردت هذه العبارة في انجيل آخر ؟ اقول لك نعم وردت في انجيل لوقا 23 : 47

إِنْجِيلُ لُوقَا: الفصل: 23, الآية 47فَلَمَّا رَأَى قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ مَا كَانَ ، مَجَّدَ اللهَ قَائِلاً: ((بِالْحَقِيقَةِ كَانَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ بَارّاً!)) 

اذا معنى ابن الله لا يدل على الالوهية بل على الانسان البار الصالح ، والا اصبح لدينا ملايين من البشر علينا عبادتهم لانهم ابناء الله.

ولدي الكثير من النصوص الموجودة في كتابكم المقدس والتي تثبت ذلك ولكن ساتركك مع ما كتبته لك من نصوص والتي تثبت ان اطلاق ابن الله على البشر هو شيء طبيعي ولا يختص به المسيح لاثبات انه الله.

اين قال المسيح انا الله لانني ابن الله ؟

كما انني استغرب من انك لم تقول اي تعليق على الرابط الذي وضعته لك في السابق ، يتضمن اعترافا صريحا بان المخطوطات الاصلية مفقودة تماما ولا اثر لها ، وان النسخ الموجودة حاليا هي ترجمة 100 % وليست الاصل بما فيها اليونانية.

اين دليلك بان كتبة الاناجيل الاربعة قاموا بكتابة اناجيلهم باللغة اليونانية ؟

هل كانوا يتحدثون ويكتبون اليونانية يا نيومان هؤلاء الكتبة؟ اين تم ذكر هذا الكلام ؟

ارجو اثبات ذلك لي وللقراء مع الشكر.

اليك الرابط مرة اخرى فربما تحتاجه :

http://www.baytallah.com/insp/insp5.html


تحياتي لك


----------



## joly (12 أبريل 2006)

سلام ونعمة لكم
شكرا لك read على دعوتك لي للمناقشة وقد سعدت جدا بها ولكني أعتذر لأني تأخرت فأنا لدي مذاكرة لأن الإمتحانات اقتربت فأرجو أن تعذرني
أما عن هل أنا وشريط الفيديو واحد؟  فأنا بداخل هذا الشريط وأيضا في مكاني (ولله المثل الأعلى) فالله في السماء وفي كل مكان وهو أيضا اتخذ من جسد المسيح مكانا ليحل فيه فهو في السماء وفي المسيح في نفس الوقت (مثلما أنا في مكاني وأردت أن أبلغ الرسالة بنفسي حتى لا تحرف فاخترت أن أكون في الشريط حتى لا تنقص ولا تزيد كلمة مما قلته وليفهمني الذين أرسلت لهم الرسالة لأني الوحيدة التي تعرف كيف أصل إلى فكرهم وأوصل لهم الرسالة على أحسن وجه لأنهم مثلا: أقربائي)وطبعا لله المثل الأعلى
فالله اختار جسد المسيح ليكون فيه ليوصل الرسالة للناس جميعا ولأنه هو خالقنا فهو أعلم بالطريقة التي سنفهم بها الرسالة وسأقول لك مثالا (إذا كنت تقف عند شجرة وكان هنالك أفراخ صغيرة في عشة والأم أو الأب ليسوا هنالك للدفاع عنهم وجاء ثعبان كبير ليأكل هذه الأفراخ وأنت ترى الأم أو الأب وتتمنى أن تكون مثلهم حتى تنادي عليهم لينقذوا الأفراخ لأنك لو مثلهم سيفهمون لغتك وستكون أقرب إليهم من أي شيء أخر) فالله اختار أن يأتي بالجسد مثلنا لأنه بذلك يكون أقرب إلينا من أي شيء أخر يتكلم لغتنا ويعيش مثلنا فيكون من السهل أن نفهم الرسالة أفهمت المعنى الآن؟
أما عن ألوهية المسيح فأنا فعلا أريد أن أشترك معكم في الحديث بعد إذنك وإذن العزيز نيومان.
ولكني لن أكون منتظمة جدا في الدخول وذلك لأن الإمتحانات على الأبواب فاعذروني
سلام ونعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> بداية اشكرك على حسن مداخلتك الاخيرة ، واتمنى ان يستمر حوارنا بنفس الاسلوب وبدون استخدامات عبارات وجمل تدل على شخصية كاتبها.





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> إقتباس:
> 
> كنت استطيع ان اوافقك لولا ان النص يشرح ويفسر نفسه
> ولا يحتاج الى مجهود لفهم ان الخروج هنا هو خروج من الله حرفيا وليس معنويا
> ...





تعال ندرس معا ما قاله الرب يسوع في اصحاح يوحنا  17 

والتي وردت فيها الكلمات التي نناقشها 

"1 تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة.مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا 
2 اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته.
3 وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.
4 انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته.
5 والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم"
( يوحنا 17 : 1 - 5)


في هذه الفقرة القصيرة نجد الاتي :
1- الرب يسوع يكلم الله بانه ابوه 
لم يقل احدا قبل المسيح ان الله هو ابوه بصفة شخصية وخاصة .

2- يقول مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك 
لم يطلب احدا مجدا لذاته ، لان الجميع يعرف ان المجد لله وحده .

3 - المسيح له سلطانا ان يعطي الحياة الابدية 

4 - يتكلم المسيح عن ارسالتيه الى العالم وهذه التي نناقشها ، فمعناها انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 

5- المسيح كان متواجدا عند الاب قبل كون العالم 
فالمسيح هنا ينسب لنفسه انه ازلي ، وانه كان يتمتع بمجد ازلي ...

يقول يهوه  : " انا الرب هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه لآخر" ( اشعياء 42 : 8) 

تعال نناقش هذه الكلمات ...

من له كل هذه الصفات ؟؟؟

ازلي ، له سلطان اعطاء الحياة الابدية ، له مجد ازلي ، مجد الله ، 

واخيرا : فالمسيح يكلم الله ويقول انه كان ( عنده ) قبل كون العالم ، وهذا يشرح لنا كيف ان خروجه من عند الله ، ليس معناه الا انه اتى من هذا المكان السرمدي ...
هل هناك الهان او اله واحد ؟؟؟


في انتظارك


----------



## raed (12 أبريل 2006)

joly قال:
			
		

> سلام ونعمة لكم
> شكرا لك read على دعوتك لي للمناقشة وقد سعدت جدا بها ولكني أعتذر لأني تأخرت فأنا لدي مذاكرة لأن الإمتحانات اقتربت فأرجو أن تعذرني
> أما عن هل أنا وشريط الفيديو واحد؟ فأنا بداخل هذا الشريط وأيضا في مكاني (ولله المثل الأعلى) فالله في السماء وفي كل مكان وهو أيضا اتخذ من جسد المسيح مكانا ليحل فيه فهو في السماء وفي المسيح في نفس الوقت (مثلما أنا في مكاني وأردت أن أبلغ الرسالة بنفسي حتى لا تحرف فاخترت أن أكون في الشريط حتى لا تنقص ولا تزيد كلمة مما قلته وليفهمني الذين أرسلت لهم الرسالة لأني الوحيدة التي تعرف كيف أصل إلى فكرهم وأوصل لهم الرسالة على أحسن وجه لأنهم مثلا: أقربائي)وطبعا لله المثل الأعلى
> فالله اختار جسد المسيح ليكون فيه ليوصل الرسالة للناس جميعا ولأنه هو خالقنا فهو أعلم بالطريقة التي سنفهم بها الرسالة وسأقول لك مثالا (إذا كنت تقف عند شجرة وكان هنالك أفراخ صغيرة في عشة والأم أو الأب ليسوا هنالك للدفاع عنهم وجاء ثعبان كبير ليأكل هذه الأفراخ وأنت ترى الأم أو الأب وتتمنى أن تكون مثلهم حتى تنادي عليهم لينقذوا الأفراخ لأنك لو مثلهم سيفهمون لغتك وستكون أقرب إليهم من أي شيء أخر) فالله اختار أن يأتي بالجسد مثلنا لأنه بذلك يكون أقرب إلينا من أي شيء أخر يتكلم لغتنا ويعيش مثلنا فيكون من السهل أن نفهم الرسالة أفهمت المعنى الآن؟
> ...


 
عزيزتي جولي

بداية اشكرك على ردك وحسن حوارك المهذب ، وان دل على شيء فانما يدل على البيئة الطيبة التي انت جزء منها.

ثم ادعو لك بالنجاح والتوفيق في دراستك لكوني باذن الله من المتفوقات.

اما يا عزيزتي جولي بخصوص مشاركتك في موضوع الوهية المسيح ، فانا عن نفسي اقول لك انت القائد في الموضوع ، فاهلا بك في اي وقت للمشاركة ما دام الحوار بيننا ومع العزيز نيومان هو حوار هاديء وجميل جدا بالرغم من بعض المطبات التي تواجهنا والتي لن تمنعنا من احترام كل منا للاخر.

تحياتي لك متمنيا لك مرة اخرى النجاح وبتفوق.


----------



## raed (13 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> تعال ندرس معا ما قاله الرب يسوع في اصحاح يوحنا 17
> 
> والتي وردت فيها الكلمات التي نناقشها
> 
> ...


 
لقد وضعت لك في احد مداخلاتي السابقة تفسيرا عن هذه النصوص والذي تدل على ان المسيح هو رسول الله وليس الله ، فلماذا تعيد وتكرر الموضوع مرة اخرى؟

راجع ما كتبته لك في السابق ، واذا كان لديك شيء جديد فيسعدني سماعه ، وبعكس ذلك يعتبر الموضوع منتهي .

وسانتظر العزيزة جولي اذا كان لديها اي دليل من الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه المسيح بصراحة انا الله ، او قال بصراحة انا الله المتجسد ، او قال المسيح بصراحة انا الله لانني ابن الله ، او اي دليل من ان المعجزات التي قام بها المسيح تدل على الوهيته .

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> لقد وضعت لك في احد مداخلاتي السابقة تفسيرا عن هذه النصوص والذي تدل على ان المسيح هو رسول الله وليس الله ، فلماذا تعيد وتكرر الموضوع مرة اخرى؟





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> راجع ما كتبته لك في السابق ، واذا كان لديك شيء جديد فيسعدني سماعه ، وبعكس ذلك يعتبر الموضوع منتهي .




لا اعتقد يا عزيزي انك وضعت تفسيرا لهذه النصوص من قبل 
فهذه اول مرة اضع لك هذه النصوص واطلب منك الاجابة عن الاسئلة 

هي بالفعل شيء جديد 

وانا اطلب منك كيف تفسر كلام المسيح الذي يقول فيه انه ازلي سرمدي 
وقد خرج ( او جاء ) من عند ذات وجوهر الله نفسه ؟؟؟؟

السلطان الذي مع المسيح يثبت انه سلطان الله ذاته 
المجد الذي يطلبه المسيح والذي كان له قبل كون العالم ، هو مجد الله ذاته 
والله لا يعطيه لآخر ...

اذا المسيح ليس آخر ، بل هو الله نفسه ...



> وسانتظر العزيزة جولي اذا كان لديها اي دليل من الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه المسيح بصراحة انا الله ، او قال بصراحة انا الله المتجسد ، او قال المسيح بصراحة انا الله لانني ابن الله ، او اي دليل من ان المعجزات التي قام بها المسيح تدل على الوهيته .




يا عزيزي ، مع احترامي الكامل للعزيزة جولي 
الا انني لا افهم لماذا لا تجيب عن اسئلتي وتحول النقاش الى موضوع آخر مع شخص آخر ؟؟؟

موضوع لاهوت المسيح وهل قال عن نفسه انه هو الله 
موجود على الموقع هنا ، ولم اجدك تحاول حتى الاجابة عن ما جاء به ...
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4412

ونحن هنا نتكلم عن موضوع مختلف 
هو نوعية ارسالية المسيح الى العالم ، والتي تثبت انه ليس رسول مثل باقي الرسل 
بل هو الله نفسه جاء الى العالم...

اذا كان لديك ردا على كلامي الذي جاء في المداخلة السابقة ، تفضل به ، اما الاختفاء وراء اشخاص تدعوهم للاشتراك في الحوار بغير استئذان مني ، فهذا شيء غير مقبول ( مع احترامي واعتذاري للاخت جولي ) ...

المسيح في نفس الاصحاح يتكلم عن ازليته ومجده ( الذي هو مجد الله ) واشياء اخرى كثيرة تثبت لاهوته بشكل لا يمكن انكاره ...
هل انت على استعداد لاستكمال الحوار ، ام تعلن انسحابك ، لتتحاور مع شخص آخر ( بغض النظر عن الاسم ) .... ارجو ان تفعل ذلك في موضوع آخر مستقل خارج هذا الموضوع 

وهذا طلب ارفعه للمشرفين في المنتدى هنا 
اذا قام الاخ رائد بتجاهل الرد على الموضوع ومحاولة استكمال الحوار مع شخص آخر ( واضح انه قام بدعوته بصفة شخصية ، دون استئذان من طرف المحاور الاخر ) .. 
ارجو ان يقوموا باتخاذ اللازم نحو اغلاق هذا الموضوع ، 

مع تحياتي


----------



## joly (13 أبريل 2006)

سلام ونعمة 
العزيز نيومان ربنا يباركك ويدوم صليبك أنا آسفة لأني دخلت الموضوع ولكني لم أكن سأشارك إلا بعد إذنك أيضا وكان تعليقي الأول عن الراسل والمرسل أي أن الله هو المسيح المتجسد في البشر
لذا أرجو أن تعذرني وتسامحني على المداخلة وربنا يبارك ويدوم صليبك
أما عن ألوهية المسيح أرجو من العزيز read أن يدخل الرابط الذي وضعه العزيز نيومان فقد رأيت فيه كل ما كنت سأقوله عن ألوهية المسيح ووجدت معلومات لم أكن أعرفها واثباتات أخرى كثيرة وإذا ذهبت إلى هناك ربما نستطيع أن نتناقش على ألوهية المسيح بالرغم من أن العزيز نيومان قد أوفى جميع الإثباتات فلن أجد ما أقوله بعد هذه الإثباتات
ربنا معاكم
سلام ونعمة


----------



## raed (13 أبريل 2006)

عزيزتي جولي

بسبب اخلاقك العالية في التعامل مع الاخرين ساستجيب لطلبك للرد على ما هو موجود في الرابط.



> أما عن ألوهية المسيح أرجو من العزيز read أن يدخل الرابط


 
وانني اعتبر هذا الموضوع منتهي بسبب عدم قدرة نيومان على اثبات عكس المطروح بان المسيح هو رسول الله وليس الله ، وانما يحاول دائما كسب الوقت من خلال المماطلة والتكرار.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> وانني اعتبر هذا الموضوع منتهي بسبب عدم قدرة نيومان على اثبات عكس المطروح بان المسيح هو رسول الله وليس الله ، وانما يحاول دائما كسب الوقت من خلال المماطلة والتكرار.
> 
> تحياتي




اعتبر ما تعتبره يا اخ رائد 

فانا اعامل القراء بذكائهم وعقلياتهم التي وهبها لهم الله 

يستطيع اي انسان ان يقرأ ويرى ، من الذي استطاع ان يثبت بالادلة والبراهين ان المسيح هو الله نفسه جاء في الجسد 

ومن لم يستطع الا ان يكتب بعض الاسطر ليس فيها اي دليل واحد ، مجرد محاولات لشرح وتفسير الكتاب المقدس ليس لها اي دليل من الكتاب ، وليس لها اي ترابط او فكر او منطق ...

اما عن كسب الوقت والمماطلة والتكرار 
فاترك للقاريء العزيز ان يكتشف بنفسه ، من الذي يحاول ان يزج باسمه في كل المقالات ، ويكرر كلامه او سؤاله ، مع وضوح الاجابات ...

مع تحياتي للقاريء الفاهم ..


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزتي جولي
> 
> بسبب اخلاقك العالية في التعامل مع الاخرين ساستجيب لطلبك للرد على ما هو موجود في الرابط.
> 
> ...


 
*اضحكتني....*

*راجع المناظرة التي هرب منها نذير*
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1292

*وخصوصا الرد الاخير*
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11787&postcount=18

*خليني اشوف رد ليك في الموضوع هذا لو قادر على التكملة بدل نذير*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Rawabi (17 أبريل 2006)

احب ان ارد عليك وافسر لك هذا اخي

(إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ) (آل عمران:45) 

هَذِهِ بِشَارَة مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة لِمَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهَا السَّلَام بِأَنْ سَيُوجَدُ مِنْهَا وَلَد عَظِيم لَهُ شَأْن كَبِير قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " إِذْ قَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة يَا مَرْيَم إِنَّ اللَّه يُبَشِّرك بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ " أَيْ بِوَلَدٍ يَكُون وُجُوده بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْ اللَّه أَيْ يَقُول لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُون وَهَذَا تَفْسِير قَوْله " مُصَدِّقًا بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْ اللَّه " كَمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْجُمْهُور عَلَى مَا سَبَقَ بَيَانه " اِسْمه الْمَسِيح عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم " أَيْ يَكُون هَذَا مَشْهُورًا فِي الدُّنْيَا يَعْرِفهُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِذَلِكَ وَسُمِّيَ الْمَسِيح قَالَ بَعْض السَّلَف : لِكَثْرَةِ سِيَاحَته وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مَسِيح الْقَدَمَيْنِ لَا أَخْمَص لَهُمَا وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا مَسَحَ أَحَدًا مِنْ ذَوِي الْعَاهَات بَرِئَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه تَعَالَى وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم " نِسْبَة إِلَى أُمّه حَيْثُ لَا أَب لَهُ " وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة وَمِنْ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ " أَيْ لَهُ وَجَاهَة وَمَكَانَة عِنْد اللَّه فِي الدُّنْيَا بِمَا يُوحِيه اللَّه إِلَيْهِ مِنْ الشَّرِيعَة وَيُنْزِلهُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْكِتَاب وَغَيْر ذَلِكَ مِمَّا مَنَحَهُ اللَّه بِهِ وَفِي الدَّار الْآخِرَة يَشْفَع عِنْد اللَّه فِيمَنْ يَأْذَن لَهُ فِيهِ فَيَقْبَل مِنْهُ أُسْوَة بِإِخْوَانِهِ مِنْ أُولِي الْعَزْم صَلَوَات اللَّه وَسَلَامه عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَيْهِمْ أَجْمَعِينَ .

(إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْراً لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلاً) (النساء:171) 

يَنْهَى تَعَالَى أَهْل الْكِتَاب عَنْ الْغُلُوّ وَالْإِطْرَاء وَهَذَا كَثِير فِي النَّصَارَى فَإِنَّهُمْ تَجَاوَزُوا الْحَدّ فِي عِيسَى حَتَّى رَفَعُوهُ فَوْق الْمَنْزِلَة الَّتِي أَعْطَاهُ اللَّه إِيَّاهَا فَنَقَلُوهُ مِنْ حَيِّز النُّبُوَّة إِلَى أَنْ اِتَّخَذُوهُ إِلَهًا مِنْ دُون اللَّه يَعْبُدُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْبُدُونَهُ . بَلْ قَدْ غَلَوْا فِي أَتْبَاعه وَأَشْيَاعه مِمَّنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى دِينه فَادَّعَوْا فِيهِمْ الْعِصْمَة وَاتَّبَعُوهُمْ فِي كُلّ مَا قَالُوهُ سَوَاء كَانَ حَقًّا أَوْ بَاطِلًا أَوْ ضَلَالًا أَوْ رَشَادًا أَوْ صَحِيحًا أَوْ كَذِبًا وَلِهَذَا قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " اِتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارهمْ وَرُهْبَانهمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُون اللَّه " الْآيَة ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (لَا تُطْرُونِي كَمَا أَطْرَتْ النَّصَارَى عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم فَإِنَّمَا أَنَا عَبْد فَقُولُوا عَبْد اللَّه وَرَسُوله )
قَالَ " إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيح عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم رَسُول اللَّه وَكَلِمَته أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَم وَرُوح مِنْهُ " أَيْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ عَبْد مِنْ عِبَاد اللَّه وَخَلْق مِنْ خَلْقه قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَكَانَ وَرَسُول مِنْ رُسُله وَكَلِمَته أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَم أَيْ خَلَقَهُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَ بِهَا جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَى مَرْيَم فَنَفَخَ فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحه بِإِذْنِ رَبّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَكَانَ عِيسَى بِإِذْنِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَكَانَتْ تِلْكَ النَّفْخَة الَّتِي نَفَخَهَا فِي جَيْب دِرْعهَا فَنَزَلَتْ حَتَّى وَلَجَتْ فَرْجهَا بِمَنْزِلَةِ لِقَاح الْأَب وَالْأُمّ وَالْجَمِيع مَخْلُوق لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَلِهَذَا قِيلَ لِعِيسَى إِنَّهُ كَلِمَة اللَّه وَرُوح مِنْهُ لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَب تَوَلَّدَ مِنْهُ وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ نَاشِئ عَنْ الْكَلِمَة الَّتِي قَالَ لَهُ بِهَا كُنْ فَكَانَ وَالرُّوح الَّتِي أَرْسَلَ بِهَا جِبْرِيل. قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " مَا الْمَسِيح اِبْن مَرْيَم إِلَّا رَسُول قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْله الرُّسُل وَأُمّه صِدِّيقَة كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَام " وَقَالَ تَعَالَى" إِنَّ مَثَل عِيسَى عِنْد اللَّه كَمَثَلِ آدَم خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَاب ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُون" وَقَالَ تَعَالَى " وَاَلَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنهَا آيَة لِلْعَالَمِينَ " وَقَالَ تَعَالَى " وَمَرْيَم اِبْنَة عِمْرَان الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجهَا " إِلَى آخِر السُّورَة وَقَالَ تَعَالَى إِخْبَارًا عَنْ الْمَسِيح " إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا عَبْد أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ ، وقال تعالي إِذْ قَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة يَا مَرْيَم إِنَّ اللَّه يُبَشِّرك بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ " أَيْ يُعْلِمك بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَيَجْعَل ذَلِكَ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَمَا كُنْت تَرْجُو أَنْ يُلْقَى إِلَيْك الْكِتَاب إِلَّا رَحْمَة مِنْ رَبّك " بَلْ الصَّحِيح أَنَّهَا الْكَلِمَة الَّتِي جَاءَ بِهَا جِبْرِيل إِلَى مَرْيَم فَنَفَخَ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه فَكَانَ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام .

قال تعالى:
*إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ*​ 
يَذْكُر تَعَالَى مَا اِمْتَنَّ بِهِ عَلَى عَبْده وَرَسُوله عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام مِمَّا أَجْرَاهُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ مِنْ الْمُعْجِزَات الْبَاهِرَات وَخَوَارِق الْعَادَات فَقَالَ اُذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك أَيْ فِي خَلْقِي إِيَّاكَ مِنْ أُمّ بِلَا ذَكَرٍ وَجَعْلِي إِيَّاكَ آيَة وَدَلَالَة قَاطِعَة عَلَى كَمَال قُدْرَتِي عَلَى الْأَشْيَاء وَعَلَى وَالِدَتك حَيْثُ جَعَلْتُك لَهَا بُرْهَانًا عَلَى بَرَاءَتِهَا مِمَّا نَسَبَهُ الظَّالِمُونَ وَالْجَاهِلُونَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ الْفَاحِشَة إِذْ أَيَّدْتُك بِرُوحِ الْقُدُس وَهُوَ جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَجَعَلْتُك نَبِيًّا دَاعِيًا إِلَى اللَّه فِي صِغَرك وَكِبَرك فَأَنْطَقْتُك فِي الْمَهْد صَغِيرًا فَشَهِدْت بِبَرَاءَةِ أُمّك مِنْ كُلّ عَيْب وَاعْتَرَفْت لِي بِالْعُبُودِيَّةِ وَأَخْبَرْت عَنْ رِسَالَتِي إِيَّاكَ وَدَعَوْت إِلَى عِبَادَتِي وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " تُكَلِّم النَّاس فِي الْمَهْد وَكَهْلًا " أَيْ تَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّه النَّاس فِي صِغَرك وَكِبَرك وَضَمَّنَ تُكَلِّم تَدْعُو لِأَنَّ كَلَامَهُ النَّاسَ فِي كُهُولَته لَيْسَ بِأَمْرٍ عَجِيب وَقَوْله " وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُك الْكِتَاب وَالْحِكْمَة " أَيْ الْخَطّ وَالْفَهْم وَالتَّوْرَاة وَهِيَ الْمُنَزَّلَة عَلَى مُوسَى بْن عِمْرَان الْكَلِيم وَقَدْ يَرِد لَفْظ التَّوْرَاة فِي الْحَدِيث وَيُرَاد بِهِ مَا هُوَ أَعَمُّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَقَوْله" وَإِذْ تَخْلُق مِنْ الطِّين كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ تُصَوِّرهُ وَتُشَكِّلهُ عَلَى هَيْئَة الطَّائِر بِإِذْنِي لَك فِي ذَلِكَ فَتَنْفُخ فِيهَا " فَتَكُون طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ فَتَنْفُخ فِي تِلْكَ الصُّورَة الَّتِي شَكَّلْتهَا بِإِذْنِي لَك فِي ذَلِكَ فَتَكُون طَيْرًا ذَا رُوحٍ تَطِير بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَخَلْقه . وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَتُبْرِئ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَص بِإِذْنِي " قَدْ تَقَدَّمَ الْكَلَام عَلَيْهِ فِي سُورَة آل عِمْرَان بِمَا أَغْنَى عَنْ إِعَادَته. وَقَوْله " وَإِذْ تُخْرِج الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ تَدْعُوهُمْ فَيَقُومُونَ مِنْ قُبُورهمْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَقُدْرَته وَإِرَادَته وَمَشِيئَته ، وَإِذْ كَفَفْت بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْك إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْر مُبِين" أَيْ وَاذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك فِي كَفِّي إِيَّاهُمْ عَنْك حِين جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَرَاهِينِ وَالْحُجَج الْقَاطِعَة عَلَى نُبُوَّتك وَرِسَالَتك مِنْ اللَّه إِلَيْهِمْ فَكَذَّبُوك وَاتَّهَمُوك بِأَنَّك سَاحِر وَسَعَوْا فِي قَتْلك وَصَلْبك فَنَجَّيْتُك مِنْهُمْ وَرَفَعْتُك إِلَيَّ وَطَهَّرْتُك مِنْ دَنَسهمْ وَكَفَيْتُك شَرَّهُمْ وَهَذَا يَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّ هَذَا الِامْتِنَان كَانَ مِنْ اللَّه إِلَيْهِ بَعْد رَفْعه إِلَى السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا أَوْ يَكُون هَذَا الِامْتِنَان وَاقِعًا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَعَبَّرَ عَنْهُ بِصِيغَةِ الْمَاضِي دَلَالَة عَلَى وُقُوعه لَا مَحَالَة وَهَذَا مِنْ أَسْرَار الْغُيُوب الَّتِي أَطْلَعَ اللَّه عَلَيْهَا نَبِيَّهُ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  
يتبع......
​


----------



## Rawabi (17 أبريل 2006)

احب ان ارد عليك وافسر لك هذا اخي

(إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ) (آل عمران:45) 

هَذِهِ بِشَارَة مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة لِمَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهَا السَّلَام بِأَنْ سَيُوجَدُ مِنْهَا وَلَد عَظِيم لَهُ شَأْن كَبِير قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " إِذْ قَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة يَا مَرْيَم إِنَّ اللَّه يُبَشِّرك بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ " أَيْ بِوَلَدٍ يَكُون وُجُوده بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْ اللَّه أَيْ يَقُول لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُون وَهَذَا تَفْسِير قَوْله " مُصَدِّقًا بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْ اللَّه " كَمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْجُمْهُور عَلَى مَا سَبَقَ بَيَانه " اِسْمه الْمَسِيح عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم " أَيْ يَكُون هَذَا مَشْهُورًا فِي الدُّنْيَا يَعْرِفهُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِذَلِكَ وَسُمِّيَ الْمَسِيح قَالَ بَعْض السَّلَف : لِكَثْرَةِ سِيَاحَته وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مَسِيح الْقَدَمَيْنِ لَا أَخْمَص لَهُمَا وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا مَسَحَ أَحَدًا مِنْ ذَوِي الْعَاهَات بَرِئَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه تَعَالَى وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم " نِسْبَة إِلَى أُمّه حَيْثُ لَا أَب لَهُ " وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة وَمِنْ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ " أَيْ لَهُ وَجَاهَة وَمَكَانَة عِنْد اللَّه فِي الدُّنْيَا بِمَا يُوحِيه اللَّه إِلَيْهِ مِنْ الشَّرِيعَة وَيُنْزِلهُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْكِتَاب وَغَيْر ذَلِكَ مِمَّا مَنَحَهُ اللَّه بِهِ وَفِي الدَّار الْآخِرَة يَشْفَع عِنْد اللَّه فِيمَنْ يَأْذَن لَهُ فِيهِ فَيَقْبَل مِنْهُ أُسْوَة بِإِخْوَانِهِ مِنْ أُولِي الْعَزْم صَلَوَات اللَّه وَسَلَامه عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَيْهِمْ أَجْمَعِينَ .

(إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْراً لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلاً) (النساء:171) 

يَنْهَى تَعَالَى أَهْل الْكِتَاب عَنْ الْغُلُوّ وَالْإِطْرَاء وَهَذَا كَثِير فِي النَّصَارَى فَإِنَّهُمْ تَجَاوَزُوا الْحَدّ فِي عِيسَى حَتَّى رَفَعُوهُ فَوْق الْمَنْزِلَة الَّتِي أَعْطَاهُ اللَّه إِيَّاهَا فَنَقَلُوهُ مِنْ حَيِّز النُّبُوَّة إِلَى أَنْ اِتَّخَذُوهُ إِلَهًا مِنْ دُون اللَّه يَعْبُدُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْبُدُونَهُ . بَلْ قَدْ غَلَوْا فِي أَتْبَاعه وَأَشْيَاعه مِمَّنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى دِينه فَادَّعَوْا فِيهِمْ الْعِصْمَة وَاتَّبَعُوهُمْ فِي كُلّ مَا قَالُوهُ سَوَاء كَانَ حَقًّا أَوْ بَاطِلًا أَوْ ضَلَالًا أَوْ رَشَادًا أَوْ صَحِيحًا أَوْ كَذِبًا وَلِهَذَا قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " اِتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارهمْ وَرُهْبَانهمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُون اللَّه " الْآيَة ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (لَا تُطْرُونِي كَمَا أَطْرَتْ النَّصَارَى عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم فَإِنَّمَا أَنَا عَبْد فَقُولُوا عَبْد اللَّه وَرَسُوله )
قَالَ " إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيح عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم رَسُول اللَّه وَكَلِمَته أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَم وَرُوح مِنْهُ " أَيْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ عَبْد مِنْ عِبَاد اللَّه وَخَلْق مِنْ خَلْقه قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَكَانَ وَرَسُول مِنْ رُسُله وَكَلِمَته أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَم أَيْ خَلَقَهُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَ بِهَا جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَى مَرْيَم فَنَفَخَ فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحه بِإِذْنِ رَبّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَكَانَ عِيسَى بِإِذْنِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَكَانَتْ تِلْكَ النَّفْخَة الَّتِي نَفَخَهَا فِي جَيْب دِرْعهَا فَنَزَلَتْ حَتَّى وَلَجَتْ فَرْجهَا بِمَنْزِلَةِ لِقَاح الْأَب وَالْأُمّ وَالْجَمِيع مَخْلُوق لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَلِهَذَا قِيلَ لِعِيسَى إِنَّهُ كَلِمَة اللَّه وَرُوح مِنْهُ لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَب تَوَلَّدَ مِنْهُ وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ نَاشِئ عَنْ الْكَلِمَة الَّتِي قَالَ لَهُ بِهَا كُنْ فَكَانَ وَالرُّوح الَّتِي أَرْسَلَ بِهَا جِبْرِيل. قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " مَا الْمَسِيح اِبْن مَرْيَم إِلَّا رَسُول قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْله الرُّسُل وَأُمّه صِدِّيقَة كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَام " وَقَالَ تَعَالَى" إِنَّ مَثَل عِيسَى عِنْد اللَّه كَمَثَلِ آدَم خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَاب ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُون" وَقَالَ تَعَالَى " وَاَلَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنهَا آيَة لِلْعَالَمِينَ " وَقَالَ تَعَالَى " وَمَرْيَم اِبْنَة عِمْرَان الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجهَا " إِلَى آخِر السُّورَة وَقَالَ تَعَالَى إِخْبَارًا عَنْ الْمَسِيح " إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا عَبْد أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ ، وقال تعالي إِذْ قَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة يَا مَرْيَم إِنَّ اللَّه يُبَشِّرك بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ " أَيْ يُعْلِمك بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَيَجْعَل ذَلِكَ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَمَا كُنْت تَرْجُو أَنْ يُلْقَى إِلَيْك الْكِتَاب إِلَّا رَحْمَة مِنْ رَبّك " بَلْ الصَّحِيح أَنَّهَا الْكَلِمَة الَّتِي جَاءَ بِهَا جِبْرِيل إِلَى مَرْيَم فَنَفَخَ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه فَكَانَ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام .

قال تعالى:
*إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ*​ 
يَذْكُر تَعَالَى مَا اِمْتَنَّ بِهِ عَلَى عَبْده وَرَسُوله عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام مِمَّا أَجْرَاهُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ مِنْ الْمُعْجِزَات الْبَاهِرَات وَخَوَارِق الْعَادَات فَقَالَ اُذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك أَيْ فِي خَلْقِي إِيَّاكَ مِنْ أُمّ بِلَا ذَكَرٍ وَجَعْلِي إِيَّاكَ آيَة وَدَلَالَة قَاطِعَة عَلَى كَمَال قُدْرَتِي عَلَى الْأَشْيَاء وَعَلَى وَالِدَتك حَيْثُ جَعَلْتُك لَهَا بُرْهَانًا عَلَى بَرَاءَتِهَا مِمَّا نَسَبَهُ الظَّالِمُونَ وَالْجَاهِلُونَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ الْفَاحِشَة إِذْ أَيَّدْتُك بِرُوحِ الْقُدُس وَهُوَ جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَجَعَلْتُك نَبِيًّا دَاعِيًا إِلَى اللَّه فِي صِغَرك وَكِبَرك فَأَنْطَقْتُك فِي الْمَهْد صَغِيرًا فَشَهِدْت بِبَرَاءَةِ أُمّك مِنْ كُلّ عَيْب وَاعْتَرَفْت لِي بِالْعُبُودِيَّةِ وَأَخْبَرْت عَنْ رِسَالَتِي إِيَّاكَ وَدَعَوْت إِلَى عِبَادَتِي وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " تُكَلِّم النَّاس فِي الْمَهْد وَكَهْلًا " أَيْ تَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّه النَّاس فِي صِغَرك وَكِبَرك وَضَمَّنَ تُكَلِّم تَدْعُو لِأَنَّ كَلَامَهُ النَّاسَ فِي كُهُولَته لَيْسَ بِأَمْرٍ عَجِيب وَقَوْله " وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُك الْكِتَاب وَالْحِكْمَة " أَيْ الْخَطّ وَالْفَهْم وَالتَّوْرَاة وَهِيَ الْمُنَزَّلَة عَلَى مُوسَى بْن عِمْرَان الْكَلِيم وَقَدْ يَرِد لَفْظ التَّوْرَاة فِي الْحَدِيث وَيُرَاد بِهِ مَا هُوَ أَعَمُّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَقَوْله" وَإِذْ تَخْلُق مِنْ الطِّين كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ تُصَوِّرهُ وَتُشَكِّلهُ عَلَى هَيْئَة الطَّائِر بِإِذْنِي لَك فِي ذَلِكَ فَتَنْفُخ فِيهَا " فَتَكُون طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ فَتَنْفُخ فِي تِلْكَ الصُّورَة الَّتِي شَكَّلْتهَا بِإِذْنِي لَك فِي ذَلِكَ فَتَكُون طَيْرًا ذَا رُوحٍ تَطِير بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَخَلْقه . وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَتُبْرِئ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَص بِإِذْنِي " قَدْ تَقَدَّمَ الْكَلَام عَلَيْهِ فِي سُورَة آل عِمْرَان بِمَا أَغْنَى عَنْ إِعَادَته. وَقَوْله " وَإِذْ تُخْرِج الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ تَدْعُوهُمْ فَيَقُومُونَ مِنْ قُبُورهمْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَقُدْرَته وَإِرَادَته وَمَشِيئَته ، وَإِذْ كَفَفْت بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْك إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْر مُبِين" أَيْ وَاذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك فِي كَفِّي إِيَّاهُمْ عَنْك حِين جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَرَاهِينِ وَالْحُجَج الْقَاطِعَة عَلَى نُبُوَّتك وَرِسَالَتك مِنْ اللَّه إِلَيْهِمْ فَكَذَّبُوك وَاتَّهَمُوك بِأَنَّك سَاحِر وَسَعَوْا فِي قَتْلك وَصَلْبك فَنَجَّيْتُك مِنْهُمْ وَرَفَعْتُك إِلَيَّ وَطَهَّرْتُك مِنْ دَنَسهمْ وَكَفَيْتُك شَرَّهُمْ وَهَذَا يَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّ هَذَا الِامْتِنَان كَانَ مِنْ اللَّه إِلَيْهِ بَعْد رَفْعه إِلَى السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا أَوْ يَكُون هَذَا الِامْتِنَان وَاقِعًا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَعَبَّرَ عَنْهُ بِصِيغَةِ الْمَاضِي دَلَالَة عَلَى وُقُوعه لَا مَحَالَة وَهَذَا مِنْ أَسْرَار الْغُيُوب الَّتِي أَطْلَعَ اللَّه عَلَيْهَا نَبِيَّهُ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  
يتبع......
​


----------



## Rawabi (17 أبريل 2006)

احب ان ارد عليك وافسر لك هذا اخي

(إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ) (آل عمران:45) 

هَذِهِ بِشَارَة مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة لِمَرْيَمَ عَلَيْهَا السَّلَام بِأَنْ سَيُوجَدُ مِنْهَا وَلَد عَظِيم لَهُ شَأْن كَبِير قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " إِذْ قَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة يَا مَرْيَم إِنَّ اللَّه يُبَشِّرك بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ " أَيْ بِوَلَدٍ يَكُون وُجُوده بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْ اللَّه أَيْ يَقُول لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُون وَهَذَا تَفْسِير قَوْله " مُصَدِّقًا بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْ اللَّه " كَمَا ذَكَرَهُ الْجُمْهُور عَلَى مَا سَبَقَ بَيَانه " اِسْمه الْمَسِيح عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم " أَيْ يَكُون هَذَا مَشْهُورًا فِي الدُّنْيَا يَعْرِفهُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِذَلِكَ وَسُمِّيَ الْمَسِيح قَالَ بَعْض السَّلَف : لِكَثْرَةِ سِيَاحَته وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مَسِيح الْقَدَمَيْنِ لَا أَخْمَص لَهُمَا وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا مَسَحَ أَحَدًا مِنْ ذَوِي الْعَاهَات بَرِئَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه تَعَالَى وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم " نِسْبَة إِلَى أُمّه حَيْثُ لَا أَب لَهُ " وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة وَمِنْ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ " أَيْ لَهُ وَجَاهَة وَمَكَانَة عِنْد اللَّه فِي الدُّنْيَا بِمَا يُوحِيه اللَّه إِلَيْهِ مِنْ الشَّرِيعَة وَيُنْزِلهُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْكِتَاب وَغَيْر ذَلِكَ مِمَّا مَنَحَهُ اللَّه بِهِ وَفِي الدَّار الْآخِرَة يَشْفَع عِنْد اللَّه فِيمَنْ يَأْذَن لَهُ فِيهِ فَيَقْبَل مِنْهُ أُسْوَة بِإِخْوَانِهِ مِنْ أُولِي الْعَزْم صَلَوَات اللَّه وَسَلَامه عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَيْهِمْ أَجْمَعِينَ .

(إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْراً لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلاً) (النساء:171) 

يَنْهَى تَعَالَى أَهْل الْكِتَاب عَنْ الْغُلُوّ وَالْإِطْرَاء وَهَذَا كَثِير فِي النَّصَارَى فَإِنَّهُمْ تَجَاوَزُوا الْحَدّ فِي عِيسَى حَتَّى رَفَعُوهُ فَوْق الْمَنْزِلَة الَّتِي أَعْطَاهُ اللَّه إِيَّاهَا فَنَقَلُوهُ مِنْ حَيِّز النُّبُوَّة إِلَى أَنْ اِتَّخَذُوهُ إِلَهًا مِنْ دُون اللَّه يَعْبُدُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْبُدُونَهُ . بَلْ قَدْ غَلَوْا فِي أَتْبَاعه وَأَشْيَاعه مِمَّنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى دِينه فَادَّعَوْا فِيهِمْ الْعِصْمَة وَاتَّبَعُوهُمْ فِي كُلّ مَا قَالُوهُ سَوَاء كَانَ حَقًّا أَوْ بَاطِلًا أَوْ ضَلَالًا أَوْ رَشَادًا أَوْ صَحِيحًا أَوْ كَذِبًا وَلِهَذَا قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " اِتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارهمْ وَرُهْبَانهمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُون اللَّه " الْآيَة ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (لَا تُطْرُونِي كَمَا أَطْرَتْ النَّصَارَى عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم فَإِنَّمَا أَنَا عَبْد فَقُولُوا عَبْد اللَّه وَرَسُوله )
قَالَ " إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيح عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم رَسُول اللَّه وَكَلِمَته أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَم وَرُوح مِنْهُ " أَيْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ عَبْد مِنْ عِبَاد اللَّه وَخَلْق مِنْ خَلْقه قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَكَانَ وَرَسُول مِنْ رُسُله وَكَلِمَته أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَم أَيْ خَلَقَهُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَ بِهَا جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَى مَرْيَم فَنَفَخَ فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحه بِإِذْنِ رَبّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَكَانَ عِيسَى بِإِذْنِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَكَانَتْ تِلْكَ النَّفْخَة الَّتِي نَفَخَهَا فِي جَيْب دِرْعهَا فَنَزَلَتْ حَتَّى وَلَجَتْ فَرْجهَا بِمَنْزِلَةِ لِقَاح الْأَب وَالْأُمّ وَالْجَمِيع مَخْلُوق لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَلِهَذَا قِيلَ لِعِيسَى إِنَّهُ كَلِمَة اللَّه وَرُوح مِنْهُ لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَب تَوَلَّدَ مِنْهُ وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ نَاشِئ عَنْ الْكَلِمَة الَّتِي قَالَ لَهُ بِهَا كُنْ فَكَانَ وَالرُّوح الَّتِي أَرْسَلَ بِهَا جِبْرِيل. قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " مَا الْمَسِيح اِبْن مَرْيَم إِلَّا رَسُول قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْله الرُّسُل وَأُمّه صِدِّيقَة كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَام " وَقَالَ تَعَالَى" إِنَّ مَثَل عِيسَى عِنْد اللَّه كَمَثَلِ آدَم خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَاب ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُون" وَقَالَ تَعَالَى " وَاَلَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنهَا آيَة لِلْعَالَمِينَ " وَقَالَ تَعَالَى " وَمَرْيَم اِبْنَة عِمْرَان الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجهَا " إِلَى آخِر السُّورَة وَقَالَ تَعَالَى إِخْبَارًا عَنْ الْمَسِيح " إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا عَبْد أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ ، وقال تعالي إِذْ قَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة يَا مَرْيَم إِنَّ اللَّه يُبَشِّرك بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ " أَيْ يُعْلِمك بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَيَجْعَل ذَلِكَ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَمَا كُنْت تَرْجُو أَنْ يُلْقَى إِلَيْك الْكِتَاب إِلَّا رَحْمَة مِنْ رَبّك " بَلْ الصَّحِيح أَنَّهَا الْكَلِمَة الَّتِي جَاءَ بِهَا جِبْرِيل إِلَى مَرْيَم فَنَفَخَ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه فَكَانَ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام .

قال تعالى:
*إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ*​ 
يَذْكُر تَعَالَى مَا اِمْتَنَّ بِهِ عَلَى عَبْده وَرَسُوله عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام مِمَّا أَجْرَاهُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ مِنْ الْمُعْجِزَات الْبَاهِرَات وَخَوَارِق الْعَادَات فَقَالَ اُذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك أَيْ فِي خَلْقِي إِيَّاكَ مِنْ أُمّ بِلَا ذَكَرٍ وَجَعْلِي إِيَّاكَ آيَة وَدَلَالَة قَاطِعَة عَلَى كَمَال قُدْرَتِي عَلَى الْأَشْيَاء وَعَلَى وَالِدَتك حَيْثُ جَعَلْتُك لَهَا بُرْهَانًا عَلَى بَرَاءَتِهَا مِمَّا نَسَبَهُ الظَّالِمُونَ وَالْجَاهِلُونَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ الْفَاحِشَة إِذْ أَيَّدْتُك بِرُوحِ الْقُدُس وَهُوَ جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَجَعَلْتُك نَبِيًّا دَاعِيًا إِلَى اللَّه فِي صِغَرك وَكِبَرك فَأَنْطَقْتُك فِي الْمَهْد صَغِيرًا فَشَهِدْت بِبَرَاءَةِ أُمّك مِنْ كُلّ عَيْب وَاعْتَرَفْت لِي بِالْعُبُودِيَّةِ وَأَخْبَرْت عَنْ رِسَالَتِي إِيَّاكَ وَدَعَوْت إِلَى عِبَادَتِي وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " تُكَلِّم النَّاس فِي الْمَهْد وَكَهْلًا " أَيْ تَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّه النَّاس فِي صِغَرك وَكِبَرك وَضَمَّنَ تُكَلِّم تَدْعُو لِأَنَّ كَلَامَهُ النَّاسَ فِي كُهُولَته لَيْسَ بِأَمْرٍ عَجِيب وَقَوْله " وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُك الْكِتَاب وَالْحِكْمَة " أَيْ الْخَطّ وَالْفَهْم وَالتَّوْرَاة وَهِيَ الْمُنَزَّلَة عَلَى مُوسَى بْن عِمْرَان الْكَلِيم وَقَدْ يَرِد لَفْظ التَّوْرَاة فِي الْحَدِيث وَيُرَاد بِهِ مَا هُوَ أَعَمُّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَقَوْله" وَإِذْ تَخْلُق مِنْ الطِّين كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ تُصَوِّرهُ وَتُشَكِّلهُ عَلَى هَيْئَة الطَّائِر بِإِذْنِي لَك فِي ذَلِكَ فَتَنْفُخ فِيهَا " فَتَكُون طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ فَتَنْفُخ فِي تِلْكَ الصُّورَة الَّتِي شَكَّلْتهَا بِإِذْنِي لَك فِي ذَلِكَ فَتَكُون طَيْرًا ذَا رُوحٍ تَطِير بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَخَلْقه . وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَتُبْرِئ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَص بِإِذْنِي " قَدْ تَقَدَّمَ الْكَلَام عَلَيْهِ فِي سُورَة آل عِمْرَان بِمَا أَغْنَى عَنْ إِعَادَته. وَقَوْله " وَإِذْ تُخْرِج الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ تَدْعُوهُمْ فَيَقُومُونَ مِنْ قُبُورهمْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَقُدْرَته وَإِرَادَته وَمَشِيئَته ، وَإِذْ كَفَفْت بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْك إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْر مُبِين" أَيْ وَاذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك فِي كَفِّي إِيَّاهُمْ عَنْك حِين جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَرَاهِينِ وَالْحُجَج الْقَاطِعَة عَلَى نُبُوَّتك وَرِسَالَتك مِنْ اللَّه إِلَيْهِمْ فَكَذَّبُوك وَاتَّهَمُوك بِأَنَّك سَاحِر وَسَعَوْا فِي قَتْلك وَصَلْبك فَنَجَّيْتُك مِنْهُمْ وَرَفَعْتُك إِلَيَّ وَطَهَّرْتُك مِنْ دَنَسهمْ وَكَفَيْتُك شَرَّهُمْ وَهَذَا يَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّ هَذَا الِامْتِنَان كَانَ مِنْ اللَّه إِلَيْهِ بَعْد رَفْعه إِلَى السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا أَوْ يَكُون هَذَا الِامْتِنَان وَاقِعًا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَعَبَّرَ عَنْهُ بِصِيغَةِ الْمَاضِي دَلَالَة عَلَى وُقُوعه لَا مَحَالَة وَهَذَا مِنْ أَسْرَار الْغُيُوب الَّتِي أَطْلَعَ اللَّه عَلَيْهَا نَبِيَّهُ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  
يتبع......
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أبريل 2006)

الاخت الفاضلة روابي 

بالرغم من ان ردك يبتعد بنا عن خط الموضوع الاساسي 

الا انه يمكننا ان نتناقش فيه ايضا معك ...

فهل انت من هواة القص واللصق 
ام انك على استعداد لمناقشة ما جاء في التفاسير بخصوص ان المسيح ( كلمة الله ) ..

اذا لم يكن لك طاقة لمناقشة الموضوع من الكتاب المقدس 
والذي اثبتنا فيه ان المسيح كان يعلن عن لاهوته الكامل في هذه الشهادة 
فنحن ايضا على استعداد لكي نناقشك من القرآن والتفاسير الاسلامية 
لكي نثبت لك ان بعض المفسرين خدعوكي ، والبعض الآخر استطاع ان يرى بعض بصيص من النور 

في انتظار ردك الكريم 
على ان يشمل كلامنا كل ما قاله المفسرين في هذا الموضوع 
ونعمل عقلنا ( عقلك وعقلي ) لنرى اي التفاسير تقترب من النص الاصلي للقرآن !!!!!


وفي كلا الحالين ارجو من المشرف بعد موافقة الاخت روابي 
ان ينقل ردها الاخير الى موضوع آخر نبدأ فيه بمناقشة هذا الموضوع من القرآن 

مع التحية ...


----------

